# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Wolfsbane's Freakshow Dreams

## Wolfsbane

(During my senior year in high school, I made this based on a dream I had. This pretty much sums up what I dream about on a regular basis.)

For starters: my dreams never make sense. Ever. They're the most random crap I've ever seen. I remember 2-4 a night, almost every single night. It's been that way since I was little. For me, it's weird to _not_ remember dreams. In a way, these seemingly drug-induced dreams keep me sane. It keeps humor in my life.

I've also been controlling my dreams since I was little. I had a lot of LDs (not intentional), and once I became aware I would change things around. I could make myself fly, wear different clothes, make people appear and change their appearance, or even change the environment. If I start to have a bad dream, I can usually force myself awake. These last few months I haven't had too many LDs (the most recent was a DILD), but I haven't really been thinking about lucidity. I don't sleep enough and have a fsked up sleep schedule. When I fall asleep, I'm dead tired and don't even care what happens during the night. Either that, or I'm content just sitting back and enjoying the show.

I'm not going to write about every dream I have because some of them are so fragmented/short/lame that I don't feel they're worth remembering, or there isn't enough to construct a good description out of.


*LDs since joining (Nov 2008):
DILD:* 7 x x x x x x
*DEILD:* 1
*WILD:* 3 xx x


*Lucid tasks:**
December 08:* Basic (public transit) & advanced (Santa's sleigh)
*March 09* Advanced (Walk on a rainbow)

*Lucid Goals:*
+Find the black lions from a previous dream
 +Find a dream name
+Ask questions
+Shapeshift
+Travel to an alternate universe
+Go to the moon
+Go to another part of the world
+Eat at a restaurant (accomplished, but will redo for better results)
+Fly up to the clouds
+Dance in mid-air
+Meet Frank Sinatra
+Go on a date with Marilyn Monroe
+Visit my deceased grandpa
+Do freerunning
+Visit a friend
+Control light levels
+Draw in the air with light
+Paint pictures using only my mind/hands
+Cast magic spells
+Create a mythical creature
 
*Note:* Unless stated otherwise, any pictures in here are mine. If you wish to use them for something, please let me know. 
With that said, I hope you guys enjoy the show.  ::D:

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+25.Nov+*
Ex boyfriend, wild lesbian fantasies, and vampire clans
I don't quite remember all of this dream since it happened the night before last. I may go back and fill in details as I remember them.

*1*
I was hiding under a rack of clothes at a store when I saw my ex. He leaned over and kissed me, and it seemed perfectly normal at that time. Later in the dream I told him to go fuck himself. I think he had brought his new girlfriend along, but was still trying to seduce me. Typical of him.


*2*
I was in my room with my best friend. We had just gotten back from shopping at a fabric store and were hanging out. Much to my surprise, *she* was the one seducing me. In previous dreams of this nature, I was always the one in charge. I can't put much more detail down, but the dream was glorious. At one point I think I blacked out, and my vision was reduced to an ASCII art-type state.


[ Image from http://www.typorganism.com/ ]
*3*
I had driven my "family" to a nice woodsy area. On the back window of my car were punk rock pro-jesus stickers saying things like "God rocks my soul!" and "Zombie Jesus is the fire of my life!"  (*note:* this text was actually readable and never changed, unlike in most dreams). Apparently this seemed satanic to some religious zealots, who tried to tail-end us in their car, but wouldn't budge until we actually got _in_ the car. I thought of going back home, but I saw a vision of my house in third person. Many people from the town had cleared out everything and reduced the house to a maze of plywood board hallways. They were sitting in the halls with shotguns in their laps. When I got there, they were all gone and the house was back to normal. 

Somebody was in there who was trying to kill "me" (I was in third person view by this point). I don't remember seeing a face, but they pushed "me" through the glass patio door and onto the gravel where I started to sizzle and burn (my DC had become a male vampire with blue hair). My father, a very Dracula-esque figure, came and rescued me. He threw me in the back of a very long truck bed and tied large sheets of cardboard over it. Some were barely overlapping each other, and I worried about the sun leaking through. My father was immune to the sun and was able to drive the truck off into a forest. The forest looked more like someone's large, landscaped garden with a few wild plants here and there. The lighting was very odd. It's hard to describe. It was daytime, but then it also looked like the fake nighttime lens that movies use. A couple other vampires and I were sitting beneath a large, overhead terrace. The vines that covered it offered us shade, but every other minute they pulled back and let the sunlight in. We had to sit perfectly still in the shade of small, scattered plants.


My father had pulled two of my back teeth out, and examined them in the shade of a hedge bush. A little vampire girl looked at them too, and said, "There's silver in this tooth. That's normal. There's a bit of hardened calcium on the top, as well as some soaked-in blood. Do you know what this means? Soon our shadows will be 7 feet long, instead of only 2 feet. We will be able to go out into the sun and see better at night!" I'm not entirely sure why the shadows are so important, but apparently they're important enough for a rival vampire clan to want my pulled teeth. My father blocked the leader of the other clan from getting to me. He winked and said, "Take your teeth and fly away on (???)!" There was a tiny little flying unicorn whose name I can't remember. She was breakneck fast, and could warp though dimensions to move quicker. I gave her my pulled teeth, and she flew away. I hid behind my two vampire siblings and told them to hide me so they wouldn't realize I wasn't with the unicorn. Some of the other clan members followed her away, and I was still there so we had a better chance of winning.

I don't remember anything after that.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+26.Nov+*
Parkour, five finger discount candy, OBEs in an abandoned cabin, and luminescent walls
*1*
I was going to college (at my old elementary school) and my friend Rob and I got on a bus after class. This was mid-afternoon. Some guy I don't like was on there, and so we hopped off. We missed the other bus, and had to figure out how to get home. It was nighttime in a big city, and I had no idea where I was. I just ran off in a random direction, because for some reason I had to get somewhere asap. We jumped down several stairs at a time, and ran through doors of buildings and offices. We were leaping over tables and chairs and large obstacles. it was really cool, kinda like parkour. For a while, we stopped running. He disappeared, and I wandered through the building. There was a coffee room with some candy machines, and I figured out how to get free candy and some change back from a couple of them.



*2*
The next thing I knew, I was in some log cabin in the woods with Rob. There wasn't any furniture except for a beat-up old couch, so we slept on the floor. At first there wasn't a couch, and then there was a man on a couch with a lamp on the table next to it. The room looked cold and abandoned one moment, and warm and furnished the next. The number of people also changed with the setting. I was by myself in the dark, and then there was four others next to me in the light. I think the man on the couch was watching over us, because he wasn't going to sleep. The rest of us had sleeping bags at first, but then they vanished. I started to fall asleep, but then had an OBE. I had only closed my eyes for a couple of seconds before I felt my consciousness floating. I felt light and airy, almost like a real OBE. I didn't feel any vibrations, though. I felt my physical body's face as well as my astral body's face, as well as the pj pants I was wearing. I never looked at my body on the floor, but I knew that I had left it. I looked around and saw that a couple of the people next to me had also left their bodies.


I started exploring and wandered into the bedroom of my old house. I wasn't walking, though. More like hovering above the cold wooden floor. In my room there was some cool drawings on the walls, and everything was illuminated. The walls had glowing rainbow stripes, and the paintings seemed to be jumping out a bit. There was a double layer of light, like when you look at something 3D without the special glasses on. I don't remember if anything happened after that.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+28.Nov+*
Dancing in oceans, big storms, video games, hotel rooms, and disgusting turkey
*1*
I think I was in a classical dance group. Although I never saw any other member, my "teacher" was there overlooking my practice. I was dancing in some very shallow ocean water, no more than four inches deep. I somehow learned a new dance move, so hopefully I'm able to recreate that in my waking state. In the sandy shallows, I could see a movement pattern drawn into the sand. It looked like orbital rings around a center point. Around the larger rings, I did some sort of grapevine triple step, and alternated between facing inward and outward. I was really focused. I wasn't concentrating on the movements, but I was concentrating on concentrating. I let the movements happen without questioning them. When I got to the innermost rings, I did downward hip figure 8s (bellydance move). When I got to the very center, I did a hip shimmy and then started again at the outside ring. While all of this was going on, I could see a brewing storm in the distance, and for a little while the water I was in was 3 feet deep.


When I was done dancing, there was a little shack the size of an outhouse in the middle of the circle. I swam in the now deep orbital rings with a group of people (classmates?). We all got out, and the orbitals went back to being shallow. Someone threw my towel in the shallows and partway covered it in sand. When I went to dry off, the wet towel actually worked. I fell asleep on the sand like everybody else, and I awoke with stiff hair and tight-feeling, salty skin. I really regretted not washing off all the ocean water before falling asleep. I had woken up with 30 minutes to get ready for school (which is a 20 minute drive, but thankfully it was right there on the beach). I was talking to my mom who chastised me for not showering sooner, but I told her that I *had* to take one. I was going to, but my math teacher decided to hog the only shower stall around, which was just sitting there in the middle of the beach. It was nighttime again and I was really sweaty. I jumped back in the ocean to cool off, but I literally clung to the rocky cliff of a shore. The deep, choppy water (see below paragraph) threatened to sweep me out to sea, but I wanted to stay in the water. Some waves came crashing in, sweeping over my head. (Note: This was happening at the same time as the next two paragraphs. They were interwoven, switching from one to the other and back again.)

My mom and I were looking at that shack from above. At first it was on a computer screen and I was in the house I grew up in, typing away at the keyboard and trying to find the weather forecast and something on mapquest. I was trying to run a virus scan on my computer and put up firewalls to save it from the impending attacks. I went to my sister's room where she and her DC boyfriend were talking. I asked to use her computer so I could check my email, but she just told me to use my own. I asked her what to do about the virus/storm, and she said, "Hell if I know. Get out of my room and use your own computer." Reeeal helpful there.

I was back at the ocean and looking at the shack. A red arrow was coming out from the bottom and was pointing toward the open waters. My mom was getting worried because this was a possible virus attack on our computer (which the shack represented), and it also meant that a storm was coming in from the ocean. As time went on, the glowing red arrows increased to every direction. I was starting to freak out. I was then looking at it from the view of a video game. Something like StarCraft or WarCraft, where you select a bunch of units and go. These units looked like centaurs and elephants, and there was some large grasshoppers in the group. The arrows were coming from them, and I tried to get a screenshot showing the OHFUCKitude of the whole thing. I was back at the real ocean, and the storm was getting really bad. The sky was dark, and thunder roared in the distance. Water engulfed the shack and came in from every side, and rain poured down to make everything that much worse.

(This was also happening at the same time.) 


(That's not snow, it's rain!)

*2*
A father and son had managed to survive the ocean storm, but then had to go on a journey somewhere. I was watching this all as if it were an advertisement for a video game or movie. I could see a terrain map with directional arrows and everything. It kinda reminded me of .hack or Ragnarok Online. There was a powerful wind bending around a small hill, blocking their path. A girl stood atop the hill, throwing things into the wind that looked like they belonged on Neopets (hey, I used to play when I was younger). The advertisement narrator was saying that they particularly favored sweets and stuffed animals, or "fuzzy things." With their backs against the hill, they got just inches away from the (visible) wind stream. They pulled out things to "help" them on their journey, but ate all of them on the spot (stuffed animals included). I was playing the game and knew they would be blown three maps east. I was thinking to myself, "Why don't I just go three maps east to start out, before the wind kicks in? It'll save me the damage to my HP."
I think that's about the time I woke up.

I awoke really thirsty and had a sore neck.  ::|: 


*3*
This dream wasn't very coherent, but I'll try to string the pieces together.

I don't know how it started, but I was hanging out with two DC friends. They were both dating guys in wheelchairs (the dark-skinned one was _very_ cute), but one of the girls was mad at her boyfriend for some reason. We saw him in an elevator as we were about to get on, and she made us take the other elevator. The extreme tension was a bit awkward, and the poor guy looked like he had no idea why she was mad. She finally got over it, and we walked around a parking lot with the two guys. They looked like twins. One black, one white. They did the _exact_ same motions at the same time.


We  eventually went to a pier that had a bunch of shops and amusement park rides on it, but the ground was made of cement and not wood. I don't remember getting on any rides, but I know we were sharing some cotton candy. We went back to the elevator, and I went to my hotel room. I was listening to my iPod, but it disappeared and I was stuck with some crappy radio. It only got reception when tied to some loose cables that were hanging down from the ceiling. It was set to a country station, and I was too lazy to change it so I just turned it off and went to sleep. I awoke at 7 PM (even though it looked like it was afternoon out) and yelled downstairs to my mom (this hotel room was part of my house now), "MOM! Is it really 7 o'clock?? Is it like 3 PM late?" I wasn't sure if it was 7 am or pm, even though my clock actually had "pm" on it. This is one time the clock was consistent.(At first it was 7, and then it was 7:11.) I was mad because the post office closes at noon and I had to mail something (in real life).


*4* (I consider this a new dream because it had nothing to do with the previous one)
I just said screw it and took an elevator upstairs to another hotel room. I saw a different DC friend sitting at a table with a turkey sitting in a glass bowl. He had made an entire turkey even though it was only himself celebrating Thanksgiving. He didn't seem to mind being alone. I watched him sloppily cut open the turkey and put pieces on a plate. Inside the bird was some nasty congealed gravy-fat that looked like meat jello, and a bunch of strawberries that he kept pulling out. The weird thing is, the turkey pieces on the plate looked like ham. He offered me some, and I declined saying I was vegetarian (yay, no disgusting meat-eating dreams!). I told him that I still do dissections in anatomy because it's relevant to my major, but for some reason I refused to do any ant farm experiments. I don't remember much else.

I awoke, surprised that it was only 11 am and I still had time to mail a letter.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*[This is a dream from last week (Nov. 20th?), but I really liked it and wanted to post what I can remember of it.]*

Spell books, Grand Canyon, and* my first DEILD* 


I've forgotten how it all started, but I was in some area that looked like the Grand Canyon. It wasn't nearly as large, but it had rust red rock formations everywhere. I was at a summer camp that had cabins built into the rocks. I think mine caught on fire (rocks are flammable, apparently) or had some sort of noxious gas in it. Myself and everyone in there bolted outside. The only person I actually remember was a blond-haired teen. I wandered off into a different part of the canyon because I had to find a book. I think a couple others were with me. It was a Book of Shadows or spells, or something along those lines. We had to find the book because a magical being had been locked away somewhere in the canyon. We found its resting place, which was in a tall rock formation. 


(I drew this a couple years ago.)
I somehow noticed a stack of books atop a tall cliff in the distance. By this point, I was by myself. I managed to scale the cliff to get them down, but the magical being was gone from my dream. It's really fuzzy after this, but the last thing I remember before awakening was standing on a cobblestone road with a girl, and the town we were in had short cobblestone walls lining every street.

I then "woke up," but I hadn't moved yet. I was in a state of half-waking. I could still hear the girl's voice, but I could only see the black of my eyelids. I had become just conscious enough to remember a technique I'd read about the night before. I commanded myself, "Take me back to the dream." I still had my eyes closed and couldn't see anything. I didn't open them right away for fear of fully waking up. I realized that I was finally asleep enough that I could open my eyes without opening my actual eyes. My vision was blurred at first, but I regained focus and was back on the cobblestone with that girl, and I had retained *full lucidity*. I used other commands such as, "Increase clarity!" and then commanded the dream to stabilize. When I looked off into the distance, I could see crazy detail. There were mountains and castles and trees off in the distance, and yet I saw them as if I was right next to them. Everything in the dream had taken on a blue-pink tint. It was like a double-layered glow from a dream I'd written about earlier. It all looked so surreal, but it was crazy intense.


This is the second time I've done dream re-entry (that I can remember, anyway). The first was when I was six or so. I was having a kinda cool dream and wanted to return to it. Although I'd already opened my eyes and rolled over, I was able to go back to sleep and continue the dream. In all of my previous lucid dreams, I became aware while I was still dreaming. I think this is the first intentional WILD I've had. I'm not counting any freaky "oh shit am I awake or not" dreams, though. (I'll write about those dreams another time.)

----------


## panta-rei

Good work with the WILD! Your dreams are really entertaining to read... The disgusting turkey reminded me of a dream I had two thanksgivings ago! 

Anyhoo... Keep up the good work!  ::D: 

(Yay first person other than yourself to post on DJ!  :tongue2: )

----------


## Wolfsbane

Haha, thanks. I'm glad they amuse you as much as they amuse me.  ::D:

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Nov.29+*

A DC girlfriend, bribery, spies, and a picturesque sky
This dream was pretty scattered. I'm not sure how much sense I'll be able to make of it, since there was so many different things going on. It doesn't help that I went to bed at 8 am and woke up at noon.


(Me and an ex who I'm still friends with. I'm on the right.)
I had a DC girlfriend who said she "converted" me. As soon as we started dating, we both cut our long hair to shoulder length. I don't remember how I met her, but she followed me throughout the dreams.

I was in some "womens club" with my gf, and we started bribing the owner of a movie theater (who was a little robot) with lavish gifts so that he would let us in for free. I had no part in that. I don't even see the logic in it. You're spending money either way, so what's the difference? If anything those gifts will cost more than a couple tickets. When the robot went home, I was in charge of the theater. I let him in for free so that he would have to do the same for me.

I was in the womens' restroom (in the theater, maybe?), but there were urinals in there. Those are for the talented women, I guess. My gf had followed me in and was looking for me. She pretended to drop something on the floor and used that as an excuse to lay flat on the floor to look under stalls. She found me, but I don't remember what happened. Then there was a giant icecream cake in there, and some guy and his friends came in to light the candles and sing. My gf and I just left.

I think she was part of some secret spy organization, and the head of the women's club caught on. They did some medical tests and found out that she lied about something, and that she has motive for wanting to commit some crime (a con artist, maybe?). I don't remember what they said she had. I think she may have been pregnant (which she lied about) and has Huntington's (fyi: Huntington's shows no symptoms until age 45 or so. it's always fatal.). My gf was sitting on a bar stool in a nice kitchen, and when she realized she'd been discovered, the stool dropped down into a secret lair (just like a real spy!). From there we took a convertable from a batcave-type place.

We were driving (wish I had it irl) down some peaceful roads by the ocean. It was snowing when we were in the mountains, and I kept getting hit in the face by the trees and plants that lined the road. During that time, the car wasn't really a car. I don't remember anything actually being under me. I kept passing people who were going too slow, and I think I may have been driving on the wrong side (since I was getting hit in the face). I'm actually not an asshole on the road. Once we we got out of the mountains and saw the ocean, the weather was amazing. I put the roof down and said something like, "Everybody loves this area. How could you *not* enjoy it?" It was winter, but in that area it felt like summer. The ocean was glistening, the air was warm and breezy, the sun was setting and illuminating everything with a calming orange light, and I had a beautiful girl next to me in a sweet car. I don't know how life could have possibly gotten any better. For a while, I was overlooking the scene from above. "Beautiful" doesn't begin to describe what I saw.


(I actually took this while driving. Unsafe, I know. But that sunset was fucking amazing. My camera doesn't do it any justice.)

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.1+*

Frankenstein + baseball bat = freaky dream

I got about 2.5 hours of sleep last night, so that may be why I only remember half of this dream. I know there was more before it, but I don't know what.


(The doorway it all happened in. I'll try to get a better pic when it's lighter out.)
I was peeking out into the hallway through my slightly cracked open door. There was a strange figure standing in the doorway of my mother's room. He didn't quite seem human. His figure seemed to fill the entire doorway. He was tall and bulky, very Frankenstein-esque. He stood there with a wooden baseball bat slung over his shoulder. Creepy as all hell. He went into her room and took a plastic bag from it, and then headed towards my room. I quickly laid down on my bed, discreetly muting my cell phone beneath the pillow. As I pretended to be asleep, he came in, looked around, and took another plastic bag. He ignored the one peeking out from under my pillow, as well as the one on the other side of the room. He also didn't take notice of the giant hiking backpack filled with clothes. I get the feeling he may have had bad eyesight, and quite possibly only half a brain.

For some reason, plastic bags and cell phones were a big no-no. Although he carried a bat, I didn't feel like he was going to use it. It seemed more like a fucked up kind of love, like he cared so much that in order to protect us, he kept us prisoner.

As soon as he left my room, I thought to myself, "I need to get the hell out of this horrible place!" and started packing. I grabbed a small backpack and put a brush and two pairs of gloves in it, even though it was summer. I grabbed my car keys and headed towards the roof (I have a door that leads out onto it) so I could jump off to my car. While I was packing, I had a mental image that my car was already full and ready to go. Then my alarm went off and I got up.

When this all started, it was a bright afternoon. When I got ready to go, the sun was setting and looked a lot like the sunset from my previous dream. I think the stark daylight of it all made it that much creepier.

----------


## panta-rei

*cough*Thats Frankenstien's monster.*cough*

Thats a really creepy dream... I have creepy dreams when I get no sleep too though...

----------


## Wolfsbane

Pfft, yeah. I read the book my senior year (well, the first 8 chapters lol), but how many people are going to know that Frankenstein wasn't the monster's name? =P

Oh, it's not because of the dream I didn't get any sleep. It's that I went to bed at 2:30 and got up at 5:15. xD

That was a really quick response. Did you subscribe?  ::D:

----------


## panta-rei

I'm kind of anal... 

Yea, I know. Its the nights (like you said) that I go to sleep late that I have bad dreams. 

For example, I managed to freak out everyone at a party once, since most had fallen asleep, and only me, a friend, and a girl were still awake. I eventually dosed off... Only to wake up screaming. (That happens to me alot.) I fell asleep around 4-ish. I (and everyone else) woke up about an hour later.

I do to everything I post at. I check the User CP to see if anyone responded to a post of mine. I browse the forum when no subscribed threads have new posts.  ::D:  (I'm not stalking you.)

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.2+*Ex boyfriend & Freddy Krueger


I hate these dreams. My ex-boyfriend and I were back together, just like the old days. We were lovey-dovey and affectionate. We tickled and wrestled, and we went on a date. I don't remember much else because I really want to forget the entire thing.

No, this isn't a sign telling me to get back together with him. It was a horrible relationship. I'd sooner kill myself than even go on a date with him. I think he's been in my dreams because I spent a year and eight months with him. That's a long enough time to get used to someone being in your daily life. He also messaged me a month ago and dropped several hints at wanting to hang out (aka trying to crawl back to me). I politely declined and stopped replying to him.

Why can't I just dream about Freddy Krueger or something more pleasant than my ex?


[ Borrowed from the interweb. ]

On that note... I've had dreams about Freddy. It was very odd, though. In one dream, he was sitting in my backyard rocking a baby to sleep (no, he wasn't going to eat the baby). In another, he gave me a cookie. Freddy loves me. That's a bad sign, isn't it? Oh well. At least I know he won't kill me in my sleep.  ::D:

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.3+*Annoying ex-boyfriends

Didn't get much sleep last night, but that's really nothing new. Silly me procrastinated and had to finish two papers last night. Fell asleep ontop of a pile of papers at 3:30, woke up at 4:30 and slept until 6:50 (oops. I usually get up at 5:30). It's amazing. No matter how little sleep I get, I still dream.


I dreamed that a different ex-boyfriend moved across the street from me (he lives in Cali, I live in Ohio). It was somewhere between 10pm and 6 am, and he and his friends were sitting on their porch talking very loudly. My ex stopped over to say hi and asked if I needed anything from the store. I just ignored him and went to another room. He was either on the phone or was talking to his friends about me. He didn't realize that I could hear him. I don't remember what was said exactly, but I think it was along the lines of, "Yeah, I really like her." It's been about 17 hours since I woke up, so the rest of the details are fuzzy. When I woke up, I had a new text from him asking when he'd see me next. He even offered to buy me a plane ticket.


 I really wish these dreams would stop. I know they only happen because certain exes don't know when to leave me alone. It is not my subconscious telling me what my heart should feel.



I should be getting some more interesting & detailed dreams now that I'm on winter break and will actually be getting sleep now.

There really isn't a relevant picture I can post, so here's some puppies.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.4+

*Jumble of Dreams

My dreams were really jumbled lastnight. There was about five different things going on, and the dream jumped back and fourth between them.

In one, my best friend from Cali came to visit me in Ohio. We were sitting in my car in the middle of a corn field (haha, so stereotypical) and trying to figure out what we wanted to do. I had a calendar on my lap and I crossed out all of Tuesday and Thursday, saying that I had dance on those days (irl, those are actually school days for me). I think we started driving to an amusement park that had been in a previous dream, but I think I only drove there in my mind. I saw my car going down the road and then the entrance to the park, but when I blinked I was back in the corn field. We ended up going back to my house (the house in Cali I grew up in) and were trying to find something to eat.

We were watching the news, and there was a story about a girl who died. On Thanksgiving, she participated in an eating contest and gained 25 pounds that day (that's 75,000 calories!). When they showed her picture she still looked really skinny. They showed a clip of her eating, eating, eating. There was a long table set before her, and every single inch was covered by a plate of food.



The night before, a celebrity had come to my house (or maybe it was a dream in a dream). She said that she was drunk, and I offered to take her home. She declined and drove herself. I think it was a dream, because the next day I heard about a celebrity who died in a car crash. I felt horrible, but it was such an eerie coincidence that I dreamed about it first. It wasn't even a girl I'd heard of before.

(There was more before this, but I don't remember what.) I opened a closet door in my house, and behind it was a completely different house. It looked very old and had gothic-style arcitecture. There was a curved staircase and high ceilings. Cobwebs were everywhere, and the entire house was meant to be a refrigerator. The entire house had a blue tint to it. In the middle of the floor was a massive pile of bodies. You had to step over them to get to the other side. I watched someone (possibly myself?) walk over the bodies and add to the pile. I had two bodies carelessly slung over my shoulder and just tossed them down as if they were weightless. On top of the pile, two vampires sat and ate to their heart's content.

Later on, we were back in the corn field. There was a town up the road that had a legend called "the Fairfield Mom." I guess every woman in that neighborhood was a white, religious, traditional home maker, and none of them could have kids except for one. I think her secret was that she was a decent human being. The rest of the women were bigots who find it necessary to make other peoples' business their own. I think another part of the mom's secret was that she had a nice rack.  :wink2: 


When I woke up, my blankets were messed up, my pj pants were untied and my shirt was pulled up.  ::eh::

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.6+*

Pseudo-vampire Goes to the Moon

In the two hours that I slept just now, I had a sweet dream. 

At first I was a pesudo-vampire, and it was like I was on one of those haunted house "roller coaster" rides, where the cart just takes you throughout the rooms. I was in a big castle, but I only saw the bottom floor. In one long hall sat the men, each one at a different sort of torture device (operating or building it). When I got to the women, I was in a river, and each one was on a small strip of land. I wore a pink bracelet, which excited them. To the women, pink meant you were looking for love. They blew kisses and winked as I floated past in my canoe, and some sauntered to the edge of their island to visually tease me (oh my!). When I got back to the men, I had to hide the pink. To them, it was infuriating, a threat. They snarled and readied their torture devices until the moment I hid it from view.

I tried to hang out with the men in their hall, but I was still not one of them. I was merely a painter. On the floor, I had painted the illusion that they were flying. I thought they were normal people like me, and that the painting was the closest they'd get to flying. One of them (whose cape was painted to the wall) broke free and said that it was time to hunt. 

They dressed me and three others up in space suits and put bulletproof life vests on us. The other three were bulky, but mine was sleek and skintight. They sent us to the moon for exploration and peace negotiation with the inhabitants there. When we got there, we were in yet another river. The inflated, bright orange raft was a bit flimsy, and some guy kept falling out when we went around curves. They thought that scary things lurked in the water, but all we saw were statue-looking fish jumping out and eating the house plants that floated at the surface. We documented their existence.


(Taken when I went to Chicago.)

We approached a shore from the ocean, and everything looked larger than life. Almost comical. The pier was 50 feet off of the water, and it was so over-scaled that it looked inflated. The buildings on the skyline were strange colors: purple, aqua, orange, lime green. They had skinny bases and large tops. It looked like a bad acid trip (or so I would assume).


(Also from my adventures in Chicago.)

We were on a road in a landscape that looked strangely like Ohio, but we were still on the moon. I could see the earth clearly from where we were. We had been gone for at least a year. I "texted" the kids down at NASA and asked them how we were doing. They sent the "text" back through a TV billboard, saying that just by being there, we'd already spent a trillion dollars. I could see a gas station sign on the earth, and it said $3.67 (gas is $1.55 right now). A lady was being interviewed on the TV and said that she had to give up her daughter in order to make ends meet. We *were* going to do some more exploring and try to befriend the people there, but we'd already done enough damage and had to go home.


(Drawn with a dying pen.)

When we got home, my sexy lady NASA copilots and I were in a photoshoot. We modeled some crazy dresses that looked like they were made from Chinese silk, rubber and colorful electrical tape. They were mostly a funky blue color, but they had a bit of yellow and orange. It was all very space-agey like The Jetsons.

I was in a grocery store with my sister looking through the magazine with the photos, but I was my normal self. I thought about getting some Twizzerds (weird dream candy that consists of Twizzlers dipped in chocolate with crushed Nerds sprinkled on the outside). I decided that I had to buy some dog biscuits instead. (This grocery store has been in my dream before, and when it was I had bought dog biscuits and a feeder mouse.)

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.7+*

An amazing lucid, plus December's task!

I had a dream that I had to retake P.E. and another class in summer school. I got my classes taken care of, and then my (irl) friend Justyn said that he had to take them too. As we were talking, we were sitting in my “kitchen,” which was nothing more than a counter and some bar stools in the middle of a shallow ocean. We were talking about going on road trips, and he said that he didn’t want to put too many miles on my car. My sister just sat there and drank tea.

I went to the mall with Justyn, and we were sitting at some indoor caf&#233; tables. Some kids from my history class sat at the table next to us, and they started singing. One was vocals, and one did heavy bass that I could _feel_ in my bones. It was pretty sweet. I asked Justyn if it was humanly possible to _sing_ bass that strongly, and he assured me it was. They started singing another song, but something about it unnerved me. I was relieved when I saw that they had a laptop that was producing the heavy bass.

I took Justyn back to my old house, and we talked more about driving. More happened here, but I don’t quite remember it all. I think we had a movie theater in our living room, and my sister watched a movie with me. I started getting ready for bed because I had school the next day. I went into my room, and I couldn’t turn my stereo off. There were four of them on my dresser, and their signals were interfering. My sister came in and tried to fix it by turning off the volume of one, but nothing worked. The stereos were possessed.

Then I was laying in my bed in my current house, and there were figures and heads floating above me. They were neon green and orange clowns, and they had a creepy ethereal glow. I tried to open my eyes, but I only managed to make the floating heads go away. I laid on my bed, still terrified that they would come back. I tried to erase everything, make my environment a blank canvas. I tried to get myself back to the ocean, but nothing worked. I stood up and looked around for any sign of the previous dream. There was still sparkling cider bottles on my bed, which put next to my pillow in case I would need to defend myself if they came back.

I opened my door and saw that my house was eerily dark. Mom's voice floated up the stairs, although I have no idea what she was saying. I closed my door and wondered what to do next. I thought I was awake, and then I started chewing on my lip. I realized I couldn't feel a thing, and that's when *I became fully lucid*. Before this, I kind of realized I was asleep, but I didn't realize what that meant.



I scaled my wall like Spiderman, my blanket still wrapped around my legs. I tried to go through my roof, and I managed to phase my hand through it. I couldn't get my head through, so I just broke my window a bit and phased through the shards. I climbed onto my roof and then jumped down onto my car two stories below. Just to further assure myself I was asleep, I punched a chunk right out of the windshield of my beloved car. I was in the neighborhood I grew up in now. I ran out into the middle of the dark street (the moon was out) and tried to hail down a bus. I remembered the bus stops just down the street, and then I ran while doing somersaults. I went to the wrong one, and then flew to the one across the street. I landed on top of a tall light post, and I had somehow lost all of my clothes and became a man. There were Grand Theft Auto-style police cars after me, and the officers stood on the sidewalk trying to get to me. When the bus came, I jumped onto the roof and phased through the metal (December's task!). They tried to get on the bus, but I knocked them all back with a metal pole.


(Picture taken from the Sears Tower in Chicago.)

The driver had taken us to a Chicago/New York style place, and I was sitting on top of the bus admiring it all (I was a fully clothed female again). It was daylight now, and the streets were packed. I saw a double decker bus amidst the traffic, and I commanded my bus driver to chase it down. The double decker put up a fight, just like a criminal running from the cops. It tried to lose us in the traffic, and eventually ran down a dark alley. The sides of the alley consisted of tall stacks of colorful shipping crates, and the entire ground was covered in large cardboard boxes. The double decker was just ahead, and I flew onto its roof (December task done twice!). I told the bus to take me where I needed to go.

We ended up at a shipping yard, and I went into a warehouse. My DC was now a redheaded girl, and I think her name was Wendy. I was trying to fight a wicked witch who thrust a small carving knife at me. Someone handed her a mirror, and she saw a clone of herself in it. Her clone was also holding a knife. They both got confused and stabbed each other. Before they had a chance to respond, I jumped up onto the ceiling and scaled my way back to the entrance.



I flew out the door and onto a tall structure made out of metal beams. I had left Wendy behind, and I scaled the side of the structure with a new DC friend. When we got to the top, we saw a little boy with a cast and told him to do something interesting. My friend and I took a bite of some bamboo sticks that held everything together at the top, and they tasted like strawberries. We took a bite of another, and it tasted like peanut butter. We climbed onto the very top, which looked like an open-air boxing ring. The little boy saw us eating and thought that we had wanted to eat him at first. There were candy jars filled with rolled wafer cookies. One of them was “dinosaur” flavor, and it tasted like chocolate peanut butter. We tried a few others, and they were all delicious. I looked at the moon and tried to think of anything else I should do. I couldn’t even remember the other monthly task (I actually thought the word "DreamView"). I felt myself waking up and accepted that it was time for the dream to end.


(I get bored and draw on my walls a lot.)

----------


## panta-rei

Good job with the lucid tasks Wolfsbane!

I like that you draw on your walls!  :tongue2:

----------


## oniman7

> *+Dec.3+*Annoying ex-boyfriends
> 
> 
> There really isn't a relevant picture I can post, so here's some puppies.



LOL. Guess you have to have the visual aids on every post, huh?

----------


## oniman7

"We ended up at a shipping yard, and I went into a warehouse. My DC was now a redheaded girl, and I think her name was Wendy. " Eat out a lot?

----------


## Wolfsbane

Haha, yeah. The visual aids are crucial to understanding my dreams.  ::lol:: 

Actually, I've never eaten at Wendy's. I don't even eat fast food. I think I was thinking more along the lines of Peter Pan. xD

----------


## oniman7

No matter how crucial they are, do you really have to have puppies to help understand your dream...? just kind of weird. By the way, I'm not stalking you, I get instantly subscribed to any thread I post at,and I get E-mail alerts when somebody sends something to one of those threads.

----------


## Wolfsbane

I was kidding. I just threw the puppies in for the hell of it.  ::D: 
The rest of the pics are just to make it more interesting.

I'm instantly subscribed to threads, too. I didn't think you were stalking me. =P

----------


## oniman7

you thought Delphinus was stalking you.. whether you were joking or not. On the pretense of sounding creepy, I'm gonna stop now.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.8+*

I wasn't going to write about these because they're pretty lame, but eh. Whatever.


*1*
I was at an arcade with a friend, and he decided to bring along a douchebag from my history class. The douchebag was actually being nice and bought a ton of tokens for me. They sat at the same racing game for a couple hours while I tried to decide on what to do. I couldn't decide on anything, so I just took a nap on top of a DDR pad. I had a big comforter from my bed wrapped around me, and when I woke up I decided to play DDR. I had to get a bottle of water first, so I went to the counter. I saw my brother and his family in line behind me, but for some reason I didn't want to talk to them. I tried to hide my face behind my fedora, but they saw me anyway. 


(Yeah, when I was 12 I played DDR in steel toe Doc Martens.)

A bunch of girls dressed in uniforms from my old restaurant job kept coming up to the counter to pay for their food. I don't even remember seeing any restaurant in the building. When I got to the front of the line, I pulled out my wallet and saw that my debit card had been broken in half. I tried to tape it up, but it wasn't even my new card. I was somehow able to pay with it. I got my water, but I also walked away with a pepsi, hot chocolate, and some food. The food was nasty... I had a bowl of smashed dinner rolls and two sandwiches. One sandwich had two thick slices of turkey smothered in gravy, and between them was a slice of red jello. The other sandwich had lunch meat, mayo, lettuce, bean sprouts and jello. (baaarf!)

I'm just glad this didn't turn into a disgusting meat-eating dream. I trashed the turkey&gravy sandwich, and I picked the meat off of the other. I could actually taste the jello and bread combo, and surprisingly it wasn't that bad. I just don't have any desire to try it in real life. As I was eating, some guy who worked there stood next to my table and watched me. I think he was trying to make sure none of the customers stole their ugly table cloths. I saw two other employees cleaning up, and all they did was sweep dirt under the rug and brush the crumbs off of tables. Eeeww. I hate restaurant business.


(These next few dreams aren't very clear because I made no attempt to remember them, and because they were all mixed up.)
*2*
I was hanging out with an ex-boyfriend, and we were snowboarding indoors. There wasn't snow or anything, we just slid off the furniture. He started having really bad pains, and his friends and I deducted that he's either pregnant or has testicular cancer. The whole thing played out like an episode of House. We examined him to find out what else was wrong. We went to his house (which was a bed on a forest floor) to see if anything there caused it. We went on an elevator to each floor of a parking garage to find any potential criminals. I don't remember what else happened because I had run off to another dream setting. I was eventually told that he had "yellow gas" in his stomach, his muscles, his entire thoracic cavity, and in his liver.

*3
*I was on an airplane with my best friend (Brittani), and when we got to our destination we hid for two hours. We didn't go out to the car right away because someone would be waiting for us there. Some organization was after us, which is why we were on the run. I lost her when I went to put my stuff in the car (which was a van that wasn't ours). I saw my dad in the parking lot, and I ran like hell. I found Britt, and we wandered through a college campus holding hands. I was wearing an ugly yellow fisherman's coat, but I abandoned it next to a trashcan. Britt and I went into a tall "employees only" building that looked like a castle. She was afraid of getting caught, but I assured her that we'd be safe on the top floor. As I looked into her eyes, I saw that she was returning my romantic gaze. I think that organization was after us because we weren't supposed to be together.


*4*
I was in an airport, but it blended into my college. I kept getting lost and ending up in an "upperclassmen" area. The older kids kept yelling things at me like, "Where do you think *you're* going, freshmeat??" Then I was sweeping the floors just like at my old job. I didn't even work there or anything. I had to go to math class, which was being held in the lobby. I quickly tried to do two problems I'd forgotten about, and the numbers stayed constant. I saw the answer on another paper, and I worked out the problem for myself and got the same answer. The only thing is, I was doing long division with real numbers. I just finished precalc in college.  ::|: 
After class, I had to run home and return an overdue DVD--Bram Stokers "Dracula." The DVD was just as boring as the book.


(I get bored in class. This is what most of my notes look like.)

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.11+ 

*Potpourri Dreams

These are from different nights.

*1*
I was driving to some town with my mom, and we pulled into a residential area. We went into someone's backyard, which was actually the grassy area of my elementary school. It was flooded with water, and we swam to the middle of it. The water quickly drained away, and all that was left were some empty packages and other garbage. We cleaned up all that we could out of the goodness of our hearts.  ::roll:: 

A friend was in the car with us, but he didn't really want to help and went for a walk instead. Before we went back the next day, I asked mom to pull over to a gas station so I could buy a drink. As I was looking around, a golden labrador retriever came out from the back room and started nuzzling and licking my face (weird because I rarely dream about animals). I was still trying to decide on what drink to get. There was a display shelf of small cans of some sort of juice or soda. There were flavors like white chocolate-dipped strawberry, chocolate eclair, raspberry cheesecake, and other desserts along those lines. I got chocolate-dipped starfruit and some other flavor. 


(Starfruit! Really not as tasty as it looks.)
[Borrowed from the internet.]
 
When I walked outside, the car was gone. Mom had started running ahead to get to the backyard, and I tried to keep up. I'm not sure what the rush was or why we couldn't take a bus. The scenery changed from afternoon in a semi-shitty downtown to nighttime in a city shopping district. I was wearing business attire and high heels, still running. I started yelling at mom to stop because I couldn't run in those horrible shoes. My feet ached and my muscles burned. I finally yelled at her, "SCREW YOU AND YOUR TRASH!" and walked into the closest store. My legs had gotten all screwed up from running. My gastrocnemius (calf muscle) was bulging out, and the side of my thighs were also bulging, but it looked more like a freakish bone growth.

In the middle of the store I went in to, an ex and her family sat around in some orange plastic chairs. They were on a reality show, and I could hear the narrator's voice in my head. Apparently her family was filthy rich, and she had the chance to inherit $2mil. They didn't give it to her because she was too dumb (which is true), and so she ran away with her girlfriend.

Once again, I don't know why I keep dreaming about exes. I really have no reason to.


*2*
I had just graduated high school, but then I had to go back to take some college classes. I went to my math class, but I was so early that the new class hadn't even started yet. The old class was still in there (my sister included), and nobody was doing any work. Some guys in the back joked around and made fun of everything (they seemed like assholes), and other kids were drawing or sleeping. I was the only one who had any books or school supplies with me, and I sat up straight in my seat, attentive to the teacher who wasn't even there. The guys in the back started making fun of me, and then I started thinking, "What am I even doing here right now? Ugh, I'm such a nerd. I'm going home."


[Internet]

I walked out of the class and was in an enormous courtyard. The buildings looked like old German castles, and everything had a dark, gothic feel to it. It started raining, and I trudged through the puddles in my knee-high goth boots. I walked into the largest building and left my boots and trench coat at the door. I think it was either an upscale orphanage or a girls' boarding school at first, but then I walked into a living room where my mom sat among colleagues. She looked up from her teacup and said to me, "Oh darling, _do_ say hello to our guests!" Teddy Roosevelt sat across from her in a wheelchair and waved at me. I rolled my eyes and went upstairs. The castle had 50 foot high ceilings and red velvet furniture.


[Internet]
 
I want to add more, but it's 5:30 am and I'm frickin' tired. Goodnight.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.14+*Failed advanced task attempt 

I had a couple dreams before this, but I can't remember anything.

I was in India with a friend, and we were sitting on a cliff and looking at the city's skyline below. There were two stereotypical Indian men there, and one was trying to get my friend's number. We took some pictures, got bored and went back to my house. When we got there, I went upstairs and realized I was dreaming. This wasn't a very clear or very lucid dream, though. I tried to think of something to do, and then remembered the monthly task. I stood in the spare bedroom and tried to summon Santa. I kept thinking, "Santa WILL come here. Santa exists!" But the jerk never showed up. I kept trying to summon a sleigh, and all I got was a _magical flying coffee can_ and a flying dog. We flew out the window, and then I tried to make it dark outside. I closed my eyes and thought of darkness, but I felt like I was going to fall off and stopped. This is about the time I lost lucidity.

We kept flying over fences and backyards, and I was still able to control the flying coffee can I was sitting on. We ended up in a setting that I think was exactly the same as another dream. There was an engaged couple who were nomads. I discreetly flew above them and watched them walking by houses. They stopped at every chance they got to get it on. Horny people. I don't think they even wore any clothes because it would get in the way of on-the-spot love making. They reminded me of Adam and Eve in all their nudity.

They went to their parents' house (finally clothed) where they were having a BBQ. The woman excused herself to go to the garage, and the next thing they heard was a man's voice and a lot of moaning. AWKWAAAARD. I sat down at the table to get some food, and as soon as I did the grandpa ate a huge piece of amazing-looking brownies and then shoved the pan away from me so I wouldn't "spoil my dinner." What a freaking jerkface.  ::|: 

When the woman came out of the garage, she and her husband got into an argument that ended with, "YES, I AM HAVING AN AFFAIR!" I think she was cheating because her husband didn't want to experiment in the bedroom.

The "camera" view trailed off to a grassy setting, and then it was like I was looking at an image editing program. One half of the picture would change (because some guy kept moving objects around), and then I quickly mirrored the pic. I kept thinking, "I shouldn't be mirroring this to what HE does. He's going to think I'm submissive. He'll become an abusive husband!"

I kept watching everything from third person, and the scene led off into England. There were long, fancy cruise ships in a harbor, and half of them sailed away underwater like submarines. They navigated through underwater tunnels and let people off at various turns. Once someone was dropped off, it was up to them to get to their destination. I was watching a girl swimming, and she had a bright orange contraption on her back. It was a machine of some sort to help her swim down there, There was also a pair of goggles on her face, but nothing covered her nose or mouth. 

More happened after that, but I don't remember what.

----------


## panta-rei

> I kept thinking, "Santa WILL come here. Santa exists!" But the jerk never showed up. I kept trying to summon a sleigh, and all I got was a _magical flying coffee can_ and a flying dog.



You have to admit, though annoying, failed summonings are hilarious...

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.15+ 

*Flying energy vampires, unwelcome guests and Oneironaut!

 I had all of this typed up on my laptop, but it's become apparent that thing isn't going to work any time soon (I know what I need to do to fix it). It's been a couple days, so I might have forgotten some detail.

*1*
I was at school studying for a trig test, but there were questions about chemistry on it. This was a huge end-of-the-year test, and I was freaking out a bit because I hadn't studied AT ALL. There were some weird formulas like "T1T2 = -|T1 + T2|" and other things that didn't make any sense. All of the text and numbers stayed constant, and they made sense gramatically. There was a word problem that said something like, "If Sally has a leopard print umbrella and wants to add trim to it, how should she measure the material?" The answer was "fold a 3x4 boot cut pattern." There was also a question asking what a "winterized" windshield would cost versus a "summer" windshield. When I woke up I was thinking, "What the hell. I've already graduated high school. Can't I be done with it already?  ::|: "


*2*
I was watching this dream in third person. A winged boy flew up to a window in a grey stone tower that was at least 25 feet off the ground. The nearest entrance was a door 20 feet up that was made of iron bars, kind of like a bird cage. The room was a large, open space with blood red rugs and other medieval decorations. The windows were open-air, nothing more than gaps between the stones. A girl was already in the tower, and they talked about moving in together. I watched as the boy walked over to the window ledge and sat down saying, "You're better off this way. Please believe me..." and jumped. 

However, his suicide attempt failed miserably. He landed on a rooftop three stories below, and tried to jump again. His body tumbled downward from roof to roof. I was watching all of this from the sky above, and I felt the tight grip of falling just as he did. He must have fallen at least 15 stories, when he eventually stopped on a roof 20 feet above the ground (yeah, these numbers don't quite match up). For one final attempt, he jumped again and had a clear shot to the ground. Just as he started to fall, his blue parachute deployed. (Um, who brings a _parachute_ when they're trying to jump to their death?)


(It was about thiiiis high up.)

He gave up and flew back up to the tower. His roommate had changed the locks on the door and renamed his green pet parrots. He begged to be let in, but she coldly said, "Aren't you supposed to be dead?" He broke the door down and went inside. I was now looking through the eyes of the boy, and the roommate was a man. We had split the room in half and agreed to stay on our own sides. We each had something that looked like a digital clock on the wall, but the numbers looked like a scale. The "clocks" measured our energy levels. The average number was 10-15. Flying took energy, while eating and having sex replenished it.

My roommate was kind of chubby and looked like a deadbeat pimp. He always had women over, usually two or three at a time. I got sick of it, and from across the room I whispered, "As I breathe in, their energy, their life force is now mine." By taking deep breaths, I had reduced the girls to nothing more than mummies. My energy level got up to 60.533. My roommate kept bringing girls over, and he never figured out what was happening until the last girl. I tried to drain her, believe me, but every time I started to take her energy he replenished it. By stuffing his face and then having sex with her, he refilled her energy. The struggle wasn't worth it, so I just gave up. They got married, and he kept up his routine. He had eaten so much and she had so much excess energy that they both became obese. I just had to laugh a bit because in the end I had still won. By gaining well over 200 pounds, they'd lost their wings and the ability to fly.


*3*
I walked down a spiral staircase and into the next dream, and I was drinking some delicious iced coffee to boost my energy. As I passed people by, I could feel myself unintentionally absorbing their energy. Some picked up on it and became wary of me. I overheard one person thinking, "He had a dark look in his eyes... as if he was watching his shadow, not the ground." To erase his suspicions of me being a vampire of any sort, I briefly walked in the sunlight. It's not that I couldn't go into the light, it's just that I liked the shadows better.

When I got to the bottom of the stairs, I was in a stone courtyard of a university. Another set of stairs led to what looked like a fallout shelter where people throw booze bottles and other garbage, but I knew that there was an underground (in both senses of the word) rave. I kept walking until I got to the elevators. Just outside the doors was a computer on a desk. On the screen, a guy was on webcam. I think I knew him. By this point, I was finally female again, but I was wearing nothing but a red and white checkered apron and a pair of shoes. I leaned over to turn off the computer that somebody had carelessly left on, and a teenage boy walked by me. I was completely embarrassed because I thought he'd assume I was going to camwhore myself. I somehow wasn't embarrassed by the fact that I wasn't really wearing any clothes.  ::roll:: 

I walked into the elevator and was in a store where my mom and sister were shopping. My mom asked me, "If I get this shirt, would you want to borrow it?" I said no, because it was a really ugly pink and yellow, oversized tank top. She wanted to justify buying it, but she just put it back. I decided to get it for her since it was *67 cents*. I also grabbed some edible pasties (no, not _pastries_) that looked like candy-coated chocolate gemstones. I was going to give them to a friend for Christmas in hopes that she would model them for me.  :Hi baby: 


*4*
My sister was living with my mom and I, and my brother came to visit. He ended up staying for a few days, and then he started bringing all of his friends over. They were always partying in the backyard and blasting techno (not that I minded the music  ::content::  ). They started coming inside and eating all of our food and sleeping in our beds. When I went up to my room, there was a couple sitting in my closet making out. I barely saw them, but I kept thinking, "Please don't be having sex, *please* don't be having sex..." There was a big black dog sitting on my floor, and I screamed at it to get out. I was going to take a nap, but there was a guy in a sleeping bag on my bed.


(I have a river in my backyard!)

Frustrated, I grabbed my car keys and a few other things and stormed downstairs. When I saw my brother, he was going through our mail and filing cabinets. I screamed at him, "I'm so *sick* of you! I'm sick of your friends always being here! I'M LEAVING!" I instantly regretted saying that first part, but I stormed over to the garage anyway. I went through the house to the garage, and he tried to block me off by going outside. He ran shouting, "OH NO OH NO NO NO!" I closed the garage door and held it shut with my foot while I hid behind mom's truck. Through the window, I saw him looking for me outside and prayed he wouldn't see me. I went back into the house and tried to go out the front door.


(This is the best part...) Oneironaut was at my front door trying to get in! I put two wooden bars on the track of the sliding glass door to stop it from opening, but O forced open the door and cracked the sticks right in half. My best friend was with me at this point, and we ran into the living room and locked the second door, which we couldn't close all the way. O punched a big, meaty fist through the "shatterproof" glass and reached in to unlock the door. He reminded me of the hulk... Sorry O. You're cute, but you were one scary dude. please don't hurt me.  :paranoid: 

My friend and I ran through the house and locked ourselves in the room between the kitchen and garage. O was in the kitchen stomping around and clawing at the door, and my brother was in the garage screaming and growling. His glowing red eyes shone through the glass window in the door and onto the wall just above where my friend and I cowered.

We were trapped, and that's when I became lucid. I tightly shut my eyes and shouted, "None of this is real, nobody is here! I'm all alone in my house, and when I open my eyes everybody will be gone!" Thankfully it worked. I walked out to my car and then remembered my friend. I made her reappear, and she got mad at me because I made her vanish. I felt myself starting to wake up, but I clung on to the dream. I was thinking that I should do something cool since I was lucid, but we just got in my car and drove off. I wasn't sure where to go, so I floored it and drove over several lawns.

(I was only semi-lucid from here on.) We ended up at a gas station, and a little boy with fox ears walked in with us. He begged us (in a childlike way) to buy a Pepsi Blue for him (holy crap, I miss that stuff!). I walked around and grabbed a pack of wine coolers. I just figured, "I'm underage, but hey. I'm dreaming. I can drink and drive and buy alcohol."

I think by this point I'd lost lucidity. I walked around the store some more and started eating a Jello cup from off the shelf. It was really gross. There were shards of plastic in it, and it was really congealed. There was a big lump of solid gelatin in the middle. I tried to spit out all the plastic, but when I got to the lump I just said screw it and spat all of it out.

----------


## csyae

"Zombie Jesus is the fire of my life!" hahaha! I think I really want that as a bumper sticker...

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.16+* 

False awakenings, shadow figures, and an attempt at the monthly task

There was a lot more before this, but this is the interesting part.

I went to stay with my best friend in Cali (I'm in Ohio) for a week. Her stepdad was around a bit, but he was at work most of the time. (The night before, her family was also in my dream.) My friend (Carrilyn) and I slept most of the days we were together. Sometimes I'd crawl out of bed and go talk to her if she was awake, or I just sat at the foot of her bed and stared off into the dark room.At one point while we were talking in my room at home, the hairs on our necks stood up. We got a really creepy feeling that someone or _something_ was outside the door. I swung it open and only saw a polished river stone on the floor. (Sidenote: the doorknob was really cool. It was solid plastic and had translucent rainbow stripes.  ::D: )

 
We waited silently, taking only shallow breaths. I watched the base of the door for shadow movements, and then I saw something walk by. I opened the door and saw a line of shadow children prancing down the stairs. I tried to grab one, but they moved out of my reach. The whole time I was thinking, "This is real! but this *can't* be real!" Freaked out, I went back into my room and shut the door. I tried to turn on the light, but the switch didn't work. Carrilyn was also gone, leaving me all by myself. Outside my window was nothing but darkness, but my room still had a creepy red hue (because of my snake's infrared heat lamp). In contrast, the room across the hallway had sunlight pouring in through the window.



I screamed to wake myself up, and then I was laying in my bed. I chewed on my lip and saw shadowed movements in my room. I screamed and thrashed and kept trying to wake up. In one FA, I thought I was still asleep because it was so hard to keep my eyes open. In the next FA, everything seemed normal, and I was able to stay awake. I scratched at my face and felt nothing and then questioned if that should hurt or not. When I reached for my (still tender) cartilage piercing, I pulled the blanket up over my ear because I was afraid of something seeing me do my RCs. Just before I reached my ear, I felt something scamper over the top of my sheets. All I saw was a brief shadow, but I think it was a big tarantula. I screamed some more, but I still couldn't wake up.

I gave up and became fully lucid. For the final RC, I punched my window out and made sure to step on the glass shards. As I crawled outside, I saw Carrilyn in the room I had just left. I was in a New York sort of place, and the building I was was entirely tinted window panes. As I scaled the side of the building, I thought to myself, "What if I'm sleepwalking right now? Carrilyn's stepdad would be so mad at me..." As I got closer to the top of the building, the windows became clear blue like the Hawaiian shores. I kept saying, "When I get to the top, I will be able to fly. I will fly to the North Pole." I got to the top, and none other than *SANTA CLAUS* himself was up there! "Oh Santa, I knew you were real! Can you take me to the North Pole?"

He agreed but said that I couldn't ask for anything else, and said that I had to say goodbye to all of my dream friends first (all of the ones I made in the previous dream). They were all talking ornaments in boxes, but my dream self didn't seem phased by that. I kissed all of my friends goodbye and said that I would never forget them. I felt the dream slipping away, and so I let it go and woke up (for *real* this time).

I got a little closer to December's task... Maybe next time.

I've been doing a lot of screaming in my dreams these past few nights.  ::huh:: 

 
I sat up in bed (and chewed my lip for an RC), and I looked at my mirror. *I swear to God I saw Santa's sleigh on my wall!* It looked like a painting of black lines similar to other drawings on my walls. I _saw_ the sleigh and reindeer move across the wall. They moved out of the mirror's sight and were gone. It was a pretty detailed painting, too. It was small, but I could see the reins and jingle bells. What the hell...  ::shock:: 

*Edit:* Not only was I seeing things, but I was also _not_ seeing things. When I looked at my mirror today, I realized that I should have seen the other drawings in it when I saw the sleigh. Instead, I just saw a blank white wall behind the sleigh. I know for certain that I was awake because two seconds later I stood up and went downstairs.


And another thing... As I was laying on my stomach after waking up once, I felt two brief full body vibrations/twinges. I was wide awake, too. No idea what that was about...


Am I starting to lose it?  :Sad:

----------


## Wolfsbane

> "Zombie Jesus is the fire of my life!" hahaha! I think I really want that as a bumper sticker...



 ::lol:: 
We should make those and include them free with the purchase of a King James Bible.  ::D: 

btw, welcome to the site, and thank you for reading this stuff.  ::D: 



PS: to anybody who reads this, I added a dream to a previous post.  :smiley:

----------


## tommo

There's only two pages  :Uhm: 
Love your dreams lol I need to get back into writing mine down!

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.19+

*DV soulmate and an orphanage run by evil scientists 
There's a lot I left out because these are long enough as it is. I may add pictures if I can figure out _what_ to add.

I was back in high school, and I was in the school band (same teacher and classmates that I actually had). We were in an "outdoor classroom," and we were messing around before class started. There was a "magical" wishing well where lost fairy tale characters went to find help. Snow White and three dwarves showed up and asked where she could find seven orphans (apparently there's ten dwarves/orphans now). Cinderella showed up asking where the nearest mall was because she needed shoes. Some wicked witch saw all of this and became pissed off. All of the niceness and community service disgusted her. She was deceivingly beautiful with long red hair and a black/purple/green gauzy dress. She and her white horse went over to the well with a plate full of poisoned cookies. They were going to feign helplessness, but instead fell into the well. When they were rescued, they turned good. (Yeah, that's really corny.)

The teacher called us over to our seats for a performance. I was freaking out because I didn't know what we were playing, and I didn't even have an instrument. It was bad... I was wondering if I could get away without playing (or at least faking it), but then I remembered that performances count towards your grade. I was about to sit in the front row, but then figured I should sit in the last chair of the flute section since I had no idea what was going on. I tried to borrow a flute from the girl next to me (or any of the other flautists who were playing bassoon for that song), but as I was asking the girl, all of the music stopped and she started to whistle loudly. I guess that was her solo... The rest of the band started singing at that point, and I at least tried to lipsync. I don't remember the words exactly, but I think "red" was one of them.

I gave up and went inside a school building. I was in a class watching some cartoon fairy tales, but I couldn't concentrate at all. The guy next to me was talking while I drew all over his books with a sharpie. I felt bad because we were being so loud, but the rest of the class seemed unphased. I walked out of the room and explored the school a bit. It was a huge brick building with tall ceilings and at least ten stories. I went to the computer lab and logged on to DV. There was a person I kept seeing around who didn't have an avatar, and I couldn't see any of their posts. It's like they were an online ghost. There was something about that person that I felt drawn to. I _had_ to find out who it was. I scoured the internet for information, but only found a picture of rabbits. That person had been looking for me too, and also found a picture of rabbits. He (?) couldn't see my avi or posts either. He came very close to finding my email address but was off by one letter. The whole thing was very weird...

*2*
I heard footsteps coming, so I bolted out the room. I nearly flew up the flights of stairs (while the nurse was telling me not to run) and after I had climbed up a tricky set of stairs (all banister and no steps), I ended up in the "off-limits" area of the school. It looked like my old house, and had a total of five stories. Every story looked the same, but there were slight atmospheric differences. The first two felt normal, the third had a blue tint, the fourth gave you goosebumps, and the fifth had red lighting and made the hair on your neck stand up. It was pretty creepy. In my mind I saw a group of scientists in white lab coats huddled around some blueprints for world domination or something. I sat in my old bedroom and watched the hallway. I _felt_ people walking by, even though the most I could ever see was a brief shadowed figure. I climbed out the window and on to the roof. It was hard to pull myself up (deja vu!), but I was able to remember how I did it in a previous dream. I was only one story off the ground, and below me was my old backyard. 

The house had two underground floors and three above ground. I think the underground ones were for the "bad" test subjects among other things that they wanted to hide from the world. The "third" floor (the ground floor) was for average test subjects with average results, the fourth floor was empty, and the fifth was for highly advanced test subjects with psionic powers (just like room 5 in V for Vendetta).  I leaned over the edge of the roof and looked into a window. My friend Brittani was in that room, and I told her to come join me. She would have made it out, but I told her to shut the door so they wouldn't see her. I can't figure out if we weren't supposed to be in there at all, or if we were just sneaking around out of our rooms. Either way, we had to avoid being caught. The warden saw her trying to escape and carried her away. Britt was only on the third floor, and so she was expendable. I never saw her again, but I know something bad happened to her and that it was all my fault. 

I huddled on the roof where they wouldn't see me, and I wept for my friend. As I was watching my shadow, it didn't do exactly everything that I did. I think a film director was taking footage of it for a movie I was in, and he had to edit my shadow to move exactly as he wanted it to. I could overhear the scientists inside talking about me, and how my progress has made their profits shoot through the sky. They were praising my abilities and said that I was the star pupil of the fifth floor. I have no idea what kind of tests they were doing on me. I climbed back in through a window and ran through the house and out the front door. I ran at least five miles in two minutes. I could hear a little girl narrating, "My legs were on fire but I kept running. I couldn't let them take me back to that awful place..." I saw her entire story played out in my mind, and it was then that I found out I was running from an all-girls orphanage. I was reliving her story, but at least I knew what to do. 

I ran into a "hospital" that was just a floor of offices. Private investigators, lawyers, politicians and a nurse. I asked the nurse for a bandaid and some lotion, but she shooed me out. Next I had to find a fire station. Instead I found a cafeteria where my friends from the orphanage were hanging out. They were released because they didn't have any special abilities. They were glad to see me, but asked me to leave because I could get them in trouble. (I hope this part doesn't offend anybody.) The warden managed to find me and sent transgendered superheroes after me. They had the power of being transgendered, I guess. There were two pairs of them, both wearing a pink or blue lycra body suit. They shot beams of pink and blue at me, which I managed to avoid. I found out that one of the superheroes was the soulmate from DV I had been looking for, and we ran away together. I don't quite remember what else happened, but when the dream ended I was the Grim Reaper and my best friend was a bag of Cheerios.

----------


## tommo

I LMAO at your dreams.
I sense you have a major thing for red heads lol.





> She was deceivingly beautiful with long red hair







> I don't remember the words exactly, but I think "red" was one of them.



Plus that other dream with red haired Wendy girl in it lol.

----------


## Wolfsbane

lol. I'm glad my dreams entertain more people than just me.  ::D: 

When I first read that, I thought you said "red herbs," implying that I was doing drugs.  ::lol:: 

Haha, good eye. I never noticed the whole red thing. I don't have a thing for redheads in particular. Maybe my subconscious does, though.
Honestly, "Wendy" wasn't hot at all. She looked about 13 and had a bad case of pillow hair. xD

PS: Thanks for reading all that! I was doubtful that anybody would.

----------


## tommo

lol you've been reading to many of my posts, you automatically assumed I said herbs. hehe

Hehe well I got nothin else to do and they are very entertaining  ::lol:: 

Also, if your subconscious does, you do lol

----------


## Wolfsbane

I haven't really remembered any dreams for the past few days, which is very unusual. I've been sleeping pretty deeply I think, because I've slept through my alarm a couple times. I kind of remember the dreams when I awake, but I forget them in seconds. Argh, I miss my dreams.

Since I don't have any recent ones to make a post out of, I want to post this one I found in an old online journal. I'll try to find any others I've written about.

I still think about this dream sometimes. I want to go back to it, but I don't feel like I should yet.



*+June.16.2006+*

I had a strange dream last night... Normally I just brush off my dreams because they're always so random and full of nonsense, but I was talking to Justin about it and part of it seemed to really catch his attention.

It started out with the two of us in a lush grassy field, and then we were in a more dried, yellow grass African scenery. It was in the field of my elementary school, and the building was somewhere behind me. There was a pride of lions scattered about on the grass. The males were pitch black and had dread lock manes with gems in them. Their eyes were a piercing emerald color. The females had rich caramel colored fur. They all seemed to radiate strength, both mentally and physically. They had very defined muscles. The alpha male was as big as a draft horse, and the females weren't much smaller. He was chasing off competitive males, but never strayed too far from the pride. He looked straight at me. I knew that he could have easily killed me, but I felt no fear. I knew that he wouldn't hurt me, and his gaze made me feel like I was one of them. They seemed fiercely powerful and gentle at the same time. They radiated deep magic, as if they or their kind had been around forever. I realized then that my boyfriend was nowhere to be seen, so I took off running to look for him. I kept running until I hit pavement, and then I was in the parking lot of a shabby Chinese restaurant. From then on, it only gets weirder and more like my typical dreams. That part doesn't seem important in the least, so I'll just leave it out. I never did find my boyfriend. I think the lions may have made him go away. They seemed pretty hostile towards outsiders, and it probably doesn't help that he's hurt me in the past.


(Pic from the internet, edited by me.)

I'm just going to wait and see if they show up again. That's all I really can do, I guess. If they do, I'd like to find out their names, what they are, and why they've come to me. I'm curious as to what the answers would be, even if it's nothing more than a dream. Oh, and not that I fully believe in the zodiac or anything, but I'm a Leo if that makes any difference. I've always felt a connection to cats, too. Even the grouchy ones like me. :]

----------


## rdog

Hey, just want to say that I really enjoy your dreams lol

also, it's amazing the kind of recall that you have, especially the detail that you write of. 

LOL, I'm subscribed, and just wanted to tell you to keep it up! ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

I like your dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Wolfsbane

These dreams are from various nights.

*1*
I was still in high school, but it looked like a cross between my high school, middle school and elementary school. It was the last day of my senior year, and more than half of the students didn't bother showing up. I walked through the halls and only saw a couple kids in class. When I walked through the cafeteria, only 20 people were in there. One guy was sitting by himself eating a tray piled with hash browns. I could hear the unanimous thought of everybody in the room: "Now that the school is empty, we don't have to worry about anybody seeing us eat. We no longer have to put on a show and pretend that we never feel hunger."

I walked outside and crossed a cement path to another building. Red and orange leaves swirled around on the ground, and I felt very serene in that moment. When I walked inside, I saw a guy I first met when we were four. We embraced tightly and talked about how crazy it is that we've known each other for 14 years. I left him to go talk to my college English teacher, and she had jewelry display cases in the room. I looked around and decided to buy a green bellyring. As I dug through my bag looking for my wallet, I apologized for keeping the teacher so late (it was already 6 PM).

I don't quite remember this part of the dream, but when I was in class there were some bitchy girls whispering in the back of the room. They're the same ones who (irl) were calling my friend and I dykes. They never said shit to my face, though. I called them out in the middle of class and asked what the fuck their problem was. A few kids joined in and took my side, but the rest of the class didn't notice a thing. We embarassed the hell out of those girls, and they eventually ran out of the class.

When the last class ended, I walked outside and returned to the serene autumn leaves. I was really upset that high school had ended. I bit back my tears for the entire walk home. When I got there, my dance troupe was in my sun room about to start practice. The only thing is, we were going to _make_ the music instead of dance to it. I sat down with them and was handed an empty soda bottle to use as a drum. Nobody had a _real_ instrument, and nobody was even sure when to start playing. I tried to use a plastic lid as a metronome, but it didn't quite work. I think we were just desperate and raided the recycle bin.

The scene was kind of creepy. None of the house lights were on, and it was dark and raining outside. Our only light source was a steet lamp. I saw people walking into my driveway, and they were awkward and slow-moving like zombies. I briefly wondered if I was awake or not, but the thought was dismissed when a friend walked inside with a fire extinguisher. He was trying to get my English teacher to buy it, and insisted that it's in good condition and will hold up. To demonstrate, he took a crowbar and banged it a few times. The metal safety pin got bent up a little bit. There was also an apple attatched to the extinguisher (a vital part of it, I think). He accidentally bruised the apple, but the teacher bought it anyway.


*2*
I barely remember this one. I was with some family at a BBQ, and I started eating a sandwich that had shredded chicken in it. I was disgusted at first, but then tried to justify it by thinking, "Just this once is okay. I'll be vegetarian again tomorrow." Then I was eating some ribs, and it was so gross. I kept asking myself why I was eating them, and yet I kept eating. My vegan friend showed up and gave me this wide-eyed look and said, "Um.. you're eating meat..."

Argh, I hate dreams like that. Even if I wanted to, I don't think I could go back to meat. It'd just be too awkward.


*3*
This one is from a month or two ago when it was actually _warm_ out. I was at a friend's house watching The Office (irl), and we were laying on her bed. I started to doze off a little bit and had a short dream that I was riding my motorcycle just as I did a few days prior. I was on a road in the country and I came up to a stop sign. I slammed on the brakes, and I started to fly over the handlebars. I woke up when my legs flinched badly. I thought I'd imagined the flinching until my friend asked what happened. I've had other dreams where I wake up with a flinch, but I was never quite sure if it actually happened or not.


(This is Isabella, my baby. She's a 250 Honda Rebel. Small, but fits me perfectly.)






> also, it's amazing the kind of recall that you have, especially the detail that you write of.



Aww, thank you!  ::D: 

I'm glad you guys like them. Thanks for subscribing!  ::content::

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.23+*

Extreme pollution, xmas eve annoyances, and... Delphinus!
*1*
I was in my room taking pictures of some rainbow Christmas lights that were wrapped around a small table. I had some fake decorative vines on my wall, and they went _through_ my bed and looked like wispy plant roots at the bottom. Through the camera lens, all of it looked like an outdoor scene. When I set the camera down, I was in the scene I just saw. It was a steep, grassy hill with pine trees at the top and small oak trees on the incline. I was taking pictures of two DC friends who were there with me (one boy, one girl). Nearer to the top of the hill was a big haul-away trash bin, and next to it was a bright yellow dump truck/crane with a radioactive symbol on the side. We asked the construction workers if we could go to the cave on the top of the hill, and they said yes. This was surprising because I got the feeling this was a restricted access government project. They used the crane to move the trash bin so that we could go up (we could have just walked around it), and a shoe box full of "printer cartridges" fell down at us (they were actually laptop hard drives). The construction workers said, "We'll let you up in a minute. Just let us dump this stuff first." They tipped over the dump truck, and a deluge of thick, black crude oil came pouring down at us. We jumped out of the way and hid behind some trees, but the oil just kept pouring. All of it gathered around the hill base, making it seem like we were on an island. Even when the oil stopped running downhill, the black sea kept growing. The oil seemed to go on forever.


(Picture drawn in one minute.)
I was clinging on to the top of a chain link fence a couple feet away from the island, trying not to get hit by the waves of oil crashing on the shore. The sky turned grey, and dirty rain drenched everything in sight. I was trying to keep my dress clean, but when the rain started I stopped caring. I jumped on to the shore and gathered my stuff, including a purse that one of the DC friends gave to me. I remember thinking, "It figures. The first purse that someone ever gives me ends up being covered in oil." The box of "printer cartridges" had spilled onto the grass, and I gathered all of them so that they wouldn't be swallowed by the sea and make matters worse. It was still raining, but the sea had calmed down. 


(The black sea looked like this.)
Bad pollution makes me want to cry. I hate seeing the earth abused like this, and I know that as a human I contribute to it.  :Sad: 

*2*
I walked between two trees to get back to my friends, and as I did I ran my hand over one of the trees. It felt cold and glassy smooth, and when I looked at it I saw a section of outer bark missing, and in the middle a piece of clear packing tape had been stuck on. The entire scene was different. It was still a grassy area with trees, but the land was flat and had a couple of horse stables off to the side. The tree was hollow, and I could see the ground through a hole in it. I found a few other trees like that, and some of them had silverware laying near the base. There were also a couple plastic lids covered in orange juice. I got mad because I was trying to keep the "house" clean, and my mom had been leaving dishes scattered everywhere. I picked up some utensils and took them into a real house. 


I stopped at the doorway of a room made of smooth, red stone. There were staircases along all of the walls, but only two of them actually led up. The rest were for decoration. There were two rectangular holes in the ceiling where the stairs led to, and I could see daylight pouring in. There was nothing else in the room except for a baker's rack with some spices on it and a "dish basket" in the middle of the room. I tried to toss the silverware in it and missed, but I was too mad to care. I stormed through the house looking for mom to yell at her, but instead I found "dad" and was mad at him for the dishes. He was in his 40s, white, and had light brown hair. Sure as hell wasn't my dad. I dug my nails into his arms and yelled out all of my frustrations. 

I tried to hurt him, but he was at least three times my size. I ran outside, and suddenly I was a little girl trying to escape an enraged father. I made it to the side of the house before he grabbed me from behind. I tried to claw at him, but he had my arms pinned to my sides. We both fell over, and he tried to grab my hand to stop me from clawing. I wasn't a little girl anymore, but I still couldn't beat him. I tried to apologize, but he was still angry. This is the part that I'm really nervous to write about... Instead of my hand, he accidentally grabbed my breast. At first he was embarrassed, but then I saw that _look_ in his eyes. At this point, I don't think he was my "father" anymore. He started to turn me over onto my back, and then I woke up when my friend crawled back into bed beside me (she spent the night). I'm so glad she woke me up... (Note: That last part isn't based on any real life events.) I was a little bit scared, but more than anything I felt like I was watching the world through someone else's eyes.


*3*
I don't remember too much of this one. I was married to the friend who spent the night (my hot vegan friend who is unfortunately straight), and we were cuddling on my couch and drinking hot chocolate. It's really not hard to imagine why I dreamed about that, especially since she's a sleep cuddler. The lighting in the room was soft, almost like candlelight. There was some red light coming from the far wall where we decorated a house plant. I don't remember what we said exactly, but it was all lovey-dovey stuff and admiring our wedding rings. We would make such an awesome couple.  ::smitten:: 


*4* 
I got up and had to get ready for Christmas dinner. There were people in my room (family, I think) just hanging out and talking. One of them spilled grape jam on my bed, and it bled through the sheets. He said that it's not a big deal and then offered to buy a new bed for me, but I just said "Fuck you" and tore off all the sheets to wash them. Delphinus was texting me, and he sent me the directions to his house. I looked at the map on my phone screen and didn't recognize any of the streets. I just texted back, "I'll see what I can do. I need to take care of some stuff over here first."


I told my mom that I was going to take a quick shower before dinner, but she wouldn't let me. She said that I had to go downstairs and eat with the family. When I got to the kitchen, nobody was there. I started making some food for myself (spinach, bacon bits and something else layered in a bowl). Then I realized that the bacon was real meat and tried to rescue the spinach. I just threw the whole thing out and ate some frozen jello (yay, no meat-eating dream!). I was going to sneak into the shower, but then grandma showed up. I stayed in the kitchen with her for a bit, and then more people came over. I was so frustrated because I just wanted to take a shower, but that opportunity had gone straight out the window. I woke up when my friend rolled over in bed.

----------


## panta-rei

Aw... Sorry about the pollution... But hey! I was in it!  ::D: 

 ::hug::  Don't feel bad...

----------


## tommo

Can't read them all right now but WOW that motorbike is cool.  I'm jealous now.  I'm goin to my beach house in a few days I think, damn it would be cool to ride a bike.

----------


## Wolfsbane

Aww, thanks for the hug, Del.  ::D:   ::hug:: 


*Tommo*: Omg it's so much fun! It was scary at first, but it's amazing when you get on to the country roads. Driving in town sucks, though. I'm just glad I wear a full-faced helmet so that people don't see me grinning like an idiot.  ::lol:: 
And thanks! Isabella would be flattered to know that people think she's cool. xD
(Just fyi, I don't always refer to my bike as a person.)

Have fun at your beach house! (oh how I envy you.)


I managed to unearth two more freaky dreams, but I'm saving those for a time when I don't have any recent dreams to write about.

----------


## tommo

> I briefly wondered if I was awake or not, but the thought was dismissed when a friend walked inside with a fire extinguisher. He was trying to get my English teacher to buy it, and insisted that it's in good condition and will hold up. To demonstrate, he took a crowbar and banged it a few times. The metal safety pin got bent up a little bit. There was also an apple attatched to the extinguisher (a vital part of it, I think). He accidentally bruised the apple, but the teacher bought it anyway.



LMAO this is hilarious.  I find these things so funny.  Some dude just tries to sell a teacher a fire extinguisher and shows how strong it is by smashing it LOOOOL.

Also this is the second dream where you were playing in a band thing but didn't know what to do.  And both times no instrument lol.

----------


## Wolfsbane

lol. I just don't question my mind anymore. I think a lot of this stuff isn't even interpretable.  ::roll:: 
I think at first he was smashing it with another fire extinguisher, but then it looked like a crowbar. If I had to, I would have used that thing to smash in some zombie heads.  ::D: 

I must be reliving those four years of school band. I didn't suck _that_ much. I just never practiced.  :Sad:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> (This is the best part...) Oneironaut was at my front door trying to get in! I put two wooden bars on the track of the sliding glass door to stop it from opening, but O forced open the door and cracked the sticks right in half. My best friend was with me at this point, and we ran into the living room and locked the second door, which we couldn't close all the way. O punched a big, meaty fist through the "shatterproof" glass and reached in to unlock the door. He reminded me of the hulk... Sorry O. You're cute, but you were one scary dude. please don't hurt me.



You see?? 
All that running and screaming, and all I wanted to do was share my chocolate skittles with you.


*sigh*...story of my life.  ::cry::

----------


## oniman7

> You see?? 
> All that running and screaming, and all I wanted to do was share my chocolate skittles with you.
> 
> 
> *sigh*...story of my life.



Those things taste terrible.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Those things taste terrible.



I've never actually tried them. Lol. Maybe that _IS_ why she was running away.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Man of Steel

Wow, you have awesome dreams, Wolfsbane! I haven't read all of them yet, but I'm subscribing so I'll be reminded to do so as soon as I have the time.  ::thumbup::

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.25+*

I'm just going off my notes for these dreams. I'm just going to say it's all one big dream because I don't know where one stops and one starts. I'm going to leave out a few recent dreams. I'm also going to leave out pictures because I don't even know what to use.


I went on a camping trip with mom, and our tent was *huge*. It was just a big, open space, but it had wood frame beds, furniture and even lamps. The next thing I knew I was back in my room at home. I took the roof off to watch the solar eclipse. The lighting was very weird. It felt bright but dim at the same time, as if obscured by dust. I put a bikini on and took off my top so I could "sunbathe" in the light. After just a few seconds I had to flip over. I was watching myself third person from the corner of my room, and I could see how quickly the sun was tanning my skin. This should have been a dream sign since I really try to _avoid_ tanning.

I was at my elementary school for a calculus class. We had a comedian-scientist for a teacher, and she thought it'd be "funny" to give us a three inch-thick stack of homework papers "for charity." I guess doing that homework and giving the papers to those in need helped them out. The teacher drew heart monitor lines on the white board, but it took a while for us to figure out what it was. The lines gradually got higher and closer together (frequency and amplitude), and none of us understood it until the last bell rang. The lines were supposed to represent our anticipation growing as the bell was about to ring.

When class let out, I walked to the train station and ran into two friends. The train was actually a line of white hybrid cars hooked together and being pulled by a train engine. The cars were like race cars; the doors were welded shut and the windows were the only way in. I threw my stuff into one of the windows and tried to climb in, but the train had already started moving. I clung to the window frame and tried to run alongside it. The conductor stopped so I could climb in. We passed another bus stop/train station every minute, but the train never stopped to pick anybody else up. The seats in the cars were huge. They looked like the backseat of my car and were just as comfortable. I laid down to do homework and read a sign with rules on it. The only thing I remember was, "Always remember your manners when eating German Chocolate!" I think they were trying to say, "Please don't use our seats as napkins for your melty chocolate hands."

The train came to a yellow stoplight and couldn't stop in time. Some motorcyclist ran out infront of the train and almost got hit. I started to wake up and then had a very confused *DEILD*. I was looking at a pearl bracelet on my wrist with one green clasp and one red clasp. When the two clasps joined, it was an acceptance of marriage. An ex-bf was there and had proposed to me. I was half asleep and thought, "I should go back to sleep and stop myself from marrying him!" Is this a fake lucid dream? I thought you were either lucid or you weren't. I was lucid, but what I thought was "real" was still a dream.


*Hypnagogic imagery:
*I think that's what these are called... It's where you close your eyes and see images without being fully asleep, right? I never knew there was actually terms for any of this stuff until I came here.

1) Making nunchucks out of Jones Soda cans and duct tape
2) Someone telling me that all the answers I'll ever need are at "3Qcurlyque.com." Unfortunately that site doesn't exist.





> You see??
> All that running and screaming, and all I wanted to do was share my chocolate skittles with you.
> 
> *sigh*...story of my life.



Really? Wow, I feel like a jerk... I'm sorry for running away! Maybe next time you want to share food with me, please don't chase me and scream and break my windows.  :Sad: 

 ::hug:: 





> Wow, you have awesome dreams, Wolfsbane! I haven't read all of them yet, but I'm subscribing so I'll be reminded to do so as soon as I have the time.



Aww, thanks Mos!  ::content:: 

My dreams worry me sometimes.  ::?:

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.26+*Freaky experiments and giant wings

"wtf" doesn't even begin to describe the dreams I had. All of these were so jumbled and skipped around a lot that I'm barely able to make sense of them. There were more, but I'm leaving them out.

*1*
I was watching a stage that had several tiers/floors on it. There were dancers lined up in a pyramid pattern. They were auditioning for something and had to show their skills. At the very bottom were some very competitve breakdancers. They overlapped one another's performances and fought for the center stage. I think Jaron (an amazing breakdancer I know) was one of them. 


[Borrowed from Jaron's myspace. He taught me how to do headstands!  ::content:: ]

I was then in a hallway of a psycho ward/hospital. I looked through the tiny glass window of one of the doors and saw Jaron hooked up to a machine. His arm was stuck inside some.. _thing_. It was a short pole that jutted out from the ground, and at the top was a hole with what looked like sharp metal teeth. With every new dancer on stage, the machine forced something into him. It might have been energy or something biological. He was an experiment of some sort. I'm not sure what they were doing to him. They might have been trying to make the world's perfect dancer. Whatever it was, he screamed with every new injection.

I managed to get into the room through a dumbwaiter (small elevator for food). I was his female "clone," and everything they did to him affected me too. The only other things in the room were a doctor's table that had tupperware in the pull-out drawers and a sink with a bathroom mirror. We looked into the mirror and saw that the left half of our facial features had sagged a little bit. After the next treatment, the right side sagged to match. We looked pretty decent then, but worried about what would become of us later. 

I escaped for a bit to try and find a way to get him out, but I ran into the lady in charge of the whole place. I think her name was Joanne. She was a telepath and could control the minds of others. She was also skilled in telekenesis, and maybe a little bit in cryokenesis. A voice in my head (Jaron's, maybe) warned me that Joanne clones were running around. The halls were dark, but I could feel her presence all around me. I spun with my arms out and kicked blindly. It didn't take much effort to take them out, but once I stopped kicking they all attacked. I felt sharp jabs in my spine and spidery fingers on my arms. I think it almost hurt a bit. It felt creepy, to say the least. The Joanne clones make me think of the nurses from Silent Hill.


[From the internets.]
 
To escape them, I phased through the wall into Jaron's room. I'm not sure what I was supposed to be. A ghost, maybe? The spiritual side of him? Joanne wasn't interested in me and only kept me alive to keep Jaron alive. Experiments were done for the day, and his hand was temporarily free from the metal teeth. We layed on the floor and clug to one another and tried to sleep. Another person showed up in the room (I think he was a ghost/clone like me, only a bit more "real"). He was a bit skinny and tried to stay cheerful, and I got the feeling he was gay. He seemed a bit lost and vunerable, like the person he'd been cloned from was dead either physically or mentally. (We could exist without them, but they couldn't exist without us.) He joined us on the floor, and the two guys wrapped their arms around me protectively. They reminded me of my (irl) gay male cuddle buddy.


*2*
All of this led into another dream that's even harder to describe (and is far less interesting). The highlight of it is that my best friend and I had giant wings (she had black and I had white) and were flying near the ceiling of a huge room of some sort. The ground was at least 60 floors below us, and there were some walkways across the middle of the 20th floor. She got hurt somehow (I think some creature was after us) and her wings were destroyed. The only thing left was two feathery nubs on her back. I gave her my own and took the broken ones for myself. I don't think I actually needed the wings to fly. Later on we were at a party with a bunch of "bad guys." They didn't realize that we were "good guys," and just thought that we were confused villians.


*edit:* Come to think of it, the wing colors are pretty accurate. When we go somewhere (especially bellydancing) we're oftentimes opposites. She usually wears all dark colors while I stick to white and light colors.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.27+*


I don't remember these entire dreams. I spent the night at a friend's and didn't sleep very well. I was wide awake for at least two hours and was teetering somewhere between conscious and not for another half hour. I wrote down what I could when I got a chance to.


*1*
I think I was in the neighborhood I grew up in when I became lucid. I remembered that I wanted to go to a restaurant, and so I closed my eyes and tried to teleport. It didn't work, but when I opened my eyes I was on my motorcycle. It only went 25mph (40 km) even though I had it on full throttle. Once I shifted up to fifth or sixth gear, I _flew_ down the street. I was going 80 or 90mph (129-145 km). 



I ended up at a diner called the Cup and Saucer that mom used to take me to all the time when I was little. Before I went inside, I spun some donuts in the parking lot and almost wiped out. When I walked inside, it looked like a moderately fancy fast food/cafe place. Every table except a booth and a small two-seater were occupied. I don't remember too much of this part, but I ordered some food (not sure what). I never actually spoke to a waitress, so they must have read my mind.

I'd lost lucidity by this point. I was still in the diner, but I had a screaming baby I was trying to calm down. I really can't remember anything else right now.



*2*
I was in a bedroom that was empty except for a bed and a dresser. The bed had simple white sheets and gold-colored bars. The curtains were also white and were blowing in the wind. I think it was late afternoon because a bit of light was coming in through the window. I was laying on top of the bed with someone, and then we were trying to hide. It was a game of some sort. A girl came in looking for us. When she looked on top of the bed, we had slid underneath it. When she looked underneath, we were hiding between the wall and head of the bed. I think the person I was with was Dracula, and all of us were vampires. Dracula and I snuck along the wall and flew out of the room. We went downstairs into the parlor, but the hallway led into a jungle area. The jungle had many trees and vines and stretched on forever in an eerie green light. I couldn't see too far off into the distance because it was foggy.


 
I was given a katana and told to practice. I was semi-lucid now. I was just aware enough to think, "Why am I practicing in a dream? That's stupid. I should just wake up and practice." It was only my dream self that was lucid. I practiced anyway. It felt like an obstacle course. First I had to slay some demon monkeys and cut them down from their vines, and then I had to chop up a swarm of black wasps. Just before I stepped out of the jungle and back into the house, I had to cut in half two logs that flew right at me. First a right diagonal cut, and then a left diagonal cut. The whole time I was flying. 

When I stepped onto the wooden hallway floor, a giant "man" started to come out of the room (a bathroom, maybe?) I stood next to. He was a monstrousity of a creature. His skin was sickly pale and transparent enough to see every vein in his scalp and hands, and all of it glistened with water/sweat/sewer water/skin oil? It was really gross. He was about seven feet tall, very wide, had a disproportionately large head and wore nothing but denim overalls. I think he had a gun in one hand and a sword in the other. I hacked off both of his arms, but he was still alive. My katana was five or six feet long now. I stabbed him in the chest and then closed the door and used it to free my sword from the corpse. All of it was really bloody.

Dracula and I went back upstairs to continue our game. We won the first round, and as it went on the level of difficulty increased. We got tougher opponents each time and moved up to higher floors. In my mind, I saw a female vampire calmly walking up the stairs followed by twelve girls in white dresses. Dracula and I looked at each other with an "OH FUCK!" expression in our eyes. That was one person we knew was undefeatable. We were going to attempt the challenge anyway, but soon fear set in and we fled. That jerk Dracula disappeared out the window of our top floor bedroom. I sprouted black raven wings and flew down the middle of the spiral staircase (it was all along the edges of the walls, leaving the middle open to see all the way down to the first floor).


[Internet.]
I was glad that I had practiced earlier. I found myself in the jungle once again. Fear had consumed my mind, but my body knew what to do. Without thinking, I hacked up all of my opponents. When I came to the giant "man," I discovered that he wasn't very eager to die. Even with both arm stubs splurting blood and a sword going right through his heart, he still tried to open the door to get me. I pulled my sword out and stabbed him over and over again. Even with holes in his stomach, head and throat, he still wasn't dead. When I shut the door to get him off of my sword, he was still standing.

I flew out of the hallway and was on the first floor. I was going to hide in the basement, but even though that female vampire was 15 floors up, I knew she would sense me there. In the basement I would be a sitting duck. It was almost dawn, but I took my chances and flew outside. I flew under cars, bushes and overhangs desperately looking for shelter. I came to the back entrance of a warehouse. I hid behind a giant garbage bin and snuck inside when a man came out to smoke. I ran into some of the people who worked there and told them I was a friend of the boss. I hypnotized them all with my red eyes and made one of them get the boss for me. When he showed up I said, "Hey, it's your buddy (so and so). Remember me? Well, I need a place to crash man. Got any dark rooms?" 

He took me back to a dimly lit room that had a stone engraving of his face on the floor. I wrote my name in chalk over it. My first name was Theo, and the last name was too messy to read. I think it had something to do with thunder or mythology. Ixion or Sleipnir, maybe? The boss saw my first name and almost caught on to me. I got a bit flustered and tried to say that Theo is just a nickname. For some reason I didn't want to use my real name.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Dec.28+*

*Finally*... This dream wasn't very jumbled and confusing unlike my last few. It was pretty vivid and detailed, but I wasn't able to write it all down as soon as I woke up.

*1*
I was watching a show about a mother who almost (accidentally) ran over her toddler. I think the child fell out of the window or was playing in the street. The narrater was saying it's a tragedy that a "bare-breasted, DD-cup mother almost killed her child, but instead killed herself." She crashed into a pole when she swerved. The initial accident took place in a dusty western scene, but when the accident was replayed it was in my old neighborhood. 

I went "home" to the house I grew up in, and I found out that my own mother had died in the accident. I cried my fucking eyes out. I spent most of my time sleeping on the couch with the blanket off her bed or sitting in her car in the garage. Her ghost showed up sometimes, and for a while everything felt normal. I talked to her and hugged her and never wanted to let go. My sister was there too, and I think my dad was around there somewhere. Suddenly, I was alone in the house. Not a single light was on, not even the Christmas tree lights. Outside, the sky was mid-sunset dark and blue. 

I ran outside and got into my car, which was parked in the front yard behind a fence. My car's running lights kept turning on, so I had to take out the key. I slid down in my seat so that I wouldn't be seen. A man in an orange truck took off with my mom in it, and without wasting any time I sped out in to the street and rammed my car in to his. They both fell out, and his truck (now an ugly orange dune buggy) toppled over. I ran him over in the middle of the street (it was pretty gory), and then backed up and told mom to get in. She was almost abducted by that man, and he had somehow caused her first accident.

Mom and I were safely home again and sitting in the living room. I smelled something burning and got up to look around. Little black tendrils of smoke were coming from the outlet that the Christmas tree lights were plugged in to. I unplugged them and blew on the tree to put out the little flames that had started burning. It wasn't enough, so I got a glass of water from the kitchen. I saw another outlet smoking, and so I ran around the entire house unplugging everything. When I got to my room, the ceiling light wouldn't turn on. I think the Christmas tree had caught fire by this point.

It was too much to take, and so I thought "I'm dreaming. Screw this, I'm out of here," and I floated upward through the roof. I thought about something I'd read in DreamQueen's DJ about feeling guilty for leaving someone behind even if they were just DCs. I decided not to worry about it and enjoy the lucid. I was floating in a dark, starry void. I closed my eyes and tried unsuccessfully to go to the beach. I tried to open my eyes, but then I saw my room (might have been FA). I quickly shut them to stay in the dream. I ended up in the bedroom of my old house, and my hot best friend was there. We got down and dirty, and it was amazing. I really can't put too much detail (sorry!), but oh my.. I think we were loud enough to wake the neighbors. It was crazy detailed. (I think it was because I read some articles on AskMen.com last night. I would have stopped and flew somewhere cool, but that LD was amazing. *You* try saying no to a hot girl who's ripping your clothes off.)  ::smitten:: 


*2*
We went outside and got into a limo, still going at it (I'd lost lucidity by now). The driver took us to a college campus where some of our other friends were. We got out (fully clothed) and walked around until class started. There was a frozen drink machine that had amazing-looking vanilla coffee things, but they were for the honor roll students only.  ::?:  There was a soda machine right next to it that any student could use, and an overweight manager kept yelling at one of the employees to keep the stuffed pandas in stock. 

My friends walked off to class, and I walked down another hall. There was a buffet lined up and a bunch of men and women (food inspectors/critics?) were walking around and writing stuff on their clipboards. I think they had to determine which dish was German. It was a trick question, though. None of the food dishes were actually German (even though they all looked like it). Instead, there was a corpse hidden behind a sheet at the end of the buffet. One of the men examined it (completely unphased that he was looking at a corpse) and identified it as the German thing they were looking for. I think the black socks on the corpse gave it away.

There was more, but I don't remember what now. When I woke up, I gave my mom a big hug and kiss on the cheek and told her not to die.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Jan.1+*


Aunts, ants, cats and zombies.
I had a lot of dreams this night. I've forgotten a lot of the detail because there was just too much to remember. The previous few nights I didn't had any dreams with enough detail to make sense of. Pictures may be added later.

*1*
I don't remember most of this one, but I was at a hardware store with my mom. In a couple of rooms were family gatherings. The rooms had bare wooden floors, an entire wall of windows looking outside, a white clothed table with flower vases and pictures on it, and a couple paintings on the wall that people were admiring. Mom tried to drag me in to say hi to the family, but I excused myself to go shop for a photo album and went to a room with a different family. I found an album, but it already had some pictures in it. I walked outside just in time to see a car drive through one of the giant windows. When I looked again, the car was on its back and looked charred and like nothing but the frame was left. 

Someone told me to talk to Britt and make sure she doesn't find out that her aunt just died in a car crash. When I found her, she was sitting on the grass with a rainbow scarf draped over her head. When she saw me, she smiled and giggled and covered half her face with the scarf. Her eyes were wide and held a childlike curiosity. She looked like her normal self, but I think she was mentally seven years old.


*2*
I left Britt to go on a hiking trip with my class. We were walking through a grassy field when we found a log covered in grape jelly and biting ants. A girl from the class lit the log on fire to watch it explode, and she threw her wallet into the flames. Before she lit the fire, I wasn't sure how intelligent that action would be. In retrospect, that was a [i]horrible[/b] decicision. The class and I ducked behind a small hill just a few feet away from the log. Once again, a bad decision. The log exploded, and jelly and ants flew everywhere. They covered my legs and started biting. I tried to brush them all off, but they clamped down onto my skin and clung on. I kept thinking, "Oh no, I'm going to have a bunch of gross red marks! I'm supposed to go hang out with lesbians tomorrow, too!" (I actually am going to hang out with some lesbians.) When the flames burned out, the girl grabbed her duct tape wallet from the ashes. It was still completely intact, and it still had a couple unburned bills inside. She said that it used to have two million dollars inside (and no bills were bigger than a $20). I just couldn't grasp why anybody would burn that much money.

Half of the class hopped onto a giant white box on wheels and went to a gas station to refuel. The other half drove there in a giant shopping cart followed by one mini one. I sat on top of the box and drank a Jones Soda. I had just finished it when a guy who worked at the gas station came out to fuel up the box for us. He looked at me and tried to be smooth by offering to get me a Jones, but his nervousness was showing. I said sure, and when he went inside a mechanic came out to check the air pressure on the tires. He also offered to give me a Jones and then ran inside to get one. I just sat there thinking, "I've already had one. Do I really want two more? Maybe I can drive off before they come back..."


*3*
I have no idea how this one started, but I was driving a car through dark, busy city streets. I drove into a small subway tunnel, and then I was walking with some guy. Along one wall sat a bunch of vending machines, a crane game, and a whack-a-mole. I looked into a slot of a vending machine and saw a nest with a ton of white eggs with grey speckles. Some were the size of chicken eggs, other were the size of robin eggs. I felt terrible because they were going to get smashed if anybody used the machine. I thought they'd be okay if it only had chip bags, but there were also soda cans. I tried to put an "out of order" sign over the slot, but some girl got mad at me and started putting quarters in.

I kept walking (I think the guy and I were trying to escape someone), and we walked into the basement of a building. The entire place was tiled (from floor to ceiling), and there were a couple shower stalls along the walls. There were also booths where people were eating. I tried to make it look like I had a reason for being there, and so I looked through all of the empty stalls trying to "find something." There was a lot of random stuff on the shelves in there. The only thing I took was a little golden bell. I went up stairs to find a hiding place, and a group of men chased after me. In my mind, I could see them on a map of the building. It was a 3D map, and everything was see-through. The background was black and the lines were dark blue. I saw the men as glowing red figures running across hallways and into elevators.

I think the guy from before was still with me, but we were taking different paths to get to the top floor. (We called it the fifth floor, but it looked more like the 25th.) I flew across the halls and up elevator shafts at breakneck speed, but the group of men weren't far behind. A talking dog was also trying to run, but he was a bit retarded and just stood out in the open. I handed him a picture of his beloved owner and told him to keep it safe. Holding on to a part of his life was the only way to avoid being caught. I had put the golden bell (a part of my life?) in my bra, but it must have fallen out. 

The men finally caught up to me. I tried to escape, but I was surrounded. They all rushed to me at once and managed to restrain my arms behind my back. They took me to their leader, the Cat King, to be tested. I think I was the queen, but my loyalties and abilities were in question. To prove that I wasn't one of the canines, I had to rearrange the giant cat condo skyscraper. (It was about as stable as Britney Spears's sanity.) I had to align the giant cans of catfood just right that acted as support beams on the patios. My height kept changing. At first I was normal-sized, then I was as tall as the building, and then I was only half as tall. I thought I had made everything stable, but when I stood back the top half started to bend over. It seemed to be made out of elastic. Nothing fell off, but the building was just bent in half and the top floor was almost touching the ground (think of a Slinky). I tried to hold it up, but someone just did it for me. I have no idea what happened after that.


*4*
I was in the kitchen trying to make salsa, but I didn't have any cilantro. Mom said that my sister had planted some in the garden and that she (my mother) pulled a bunch of it up. I went outside to get some, but the only thing growing in the garden were giant weeds (no, not weed). I found three pathetic, shriveled, leafless cilantro stems and decided to forget the whole thing. A DC was stomping around in the garden and talking to two of his friends who were with him. I think I was friends with him but secretly hated him because he was really stupid and obnoxious. 

I went inside and locked the door. I was then in my old house (which really should be an automatic dream sign by now) and decided to take a shower. I was home alone, so I walked across the hallway to my room with only a towel on my head. The DC appeared in the living room and saw me. His eyes widened and he ran down the hallway towards me. I ran into my room and tried to lock the door. He pushed it open before I could close it, and I quickly wrapped the towel around myself. He forced me back onto my bed and tried to kiss me. I screamed at him to stop and said that I didn't like him in that way. He finally left me alone, but glared at me as he left the room. I don't remember anything after that. Goddamn, my dreams hate me lately.


*5*
I felt like I was watching an interactive movie in this one (like a movie/video game hybrid). I was in a wholesale/retail store, and a DC friend and I were walking down the aisles. I told him I'd seen this movie before, and that we had to stock up on guns ASAP. We saw a display of them and grabbed all we could (we couldn't take everything because we could only carry so many types of guns in our inventories). There were shotguns, AK-47s, sniper rifles, Uzis and a small piano keyboard with a gun nozzle at the end. 

The first time around, we hesitate to shoot anyone. The whole scene kept replaying, as though we were continuing from a savepoint. We got wiser each time and knew what to expect. We found a place in the store that had some handy scimitars. Eventually, we just started killing everyone before the the zombie virus could even begin to spread. The store owner (who was at fault for the zombie virus) called everyone into the food court. He tried to tell us to calm down and told us what to do when the zombies started attacking. The whole time he was talking, I was still cutting people up. I kept thinking things like, "If I only cut her arm off, she can still move run as a zombie! I have to cut her in half and behead her!" It was horribly gory. I saw spine vertebras and cut flesh. At least the only blood was already on the floor. (just a note: I am not a violent person. I don't know why some dreams have been so gory lately.)

The manager tried to get everybody to carry on as normal. He encouraged people to keep shopping, and he hired a few people to work in the food court. I was washing some spaghetti in the sink and then went outside to dump the dirty noodle water. I walked out to my car to grab something, and I ran into Britt. We sat on the pavement for a bit and talked, and I found a red bead on the ground. I asked if she knew what it was from, but she had no idea. We got in my car and were about to drive away, but just then lightning struck the store. I saw Abi in the car next to us and told both of them them to lay down in an area of open parking spaces. I said that as long as we're close to something metal, we won't get struck. The store caught on fire, and the manager got mad at me for not doing my job inside.

At the end, half of the customers were outside and the store was locked up to keep the zombies in. I thought there still might have been people in there, so I suggested that the manager makes an announcement on the PA telling any survivors to climb up onto a platform that the zombies can't reach. He grabbed a megaphone and said to everybody in the parking lot, "*Adrianne* here says that all teens should grab a gun a go save the people inside!" I was just like OH HELL NO BITCH. I hopped in mom's truck with three friends and sped off. 

I heard him cursing me as I drove away, and then he had some sob story about how he was just trying to run a cake business. Apparently he created the zombie strain because their location would show up on a cake "map" as circles of gooey cinnamon filling. It would save him the time and effort it takes to put in the circles by hand. This idea would generate several hundred thousand dollars for him. The zombies were supposed to die within minutes. He never meant for it to spread. I just thought, "Yeah, whatever. Douchebag," as I drove away while eating a slice of his cake. It was pretty good. It was some sort of spongecake-cinnamon roll.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Jan.3+*


We met in the sea between worlds.
I just spent the weekend with a friend, her baby, and a bunch of lesbians. It was *awsome*. I love Cincinnati. So many vegetarian places to eat at, plenty of places to go, and it even has a couple gay bars. Unfortunately you have to be 21.  :Sad: 


*1*
High school had just let out for the day, and I went downstairs to find my car. I ran into an ex-bf who tried to talk to me and get me to go out with him again. I was frustrated and didn't want to deal with him, so I just ran outside onto the beach. The school was maybe a quarter mile away from the water, and there were a few tall hills made out of volcanic rock that kind of separated the school from the shore. The ex disappeared (probably inside the school looking for me), and I enjoyed my time on the beach. I talked to a cute surfer who had dark skin and amazing eyes that were as blue as the ocean. He excused himself to go "catch a tide." 

I grabbed my messenger bag that was sitting next to a hill and took out a stack of (I think) 26 11x8 pictures. The wind picked up and blew them all over the shore. My ex was then sitting at the water's edge and tried to take some of the pictures. The water washed away most of them and then brought them back. I managed to get all of them, thank god. Some of them were pictures of random things (mostly a solid color, pink was one of them), but a lot were nude pictures of me on the beach. They looked really artsy (not pornographic). The sun was behind me and made a silohouette of me or gave me a cool white glare that faded out some of the picture. I vaguely remembered taking them, but I couldn't remember who took them. I think then I was nude again, and I felt really aroused. I felt the breeze against my skin and the warm water splashing up on my legs.


(As I was falling asleep, I was listening to an oceany-sounding song and thinking of water. Is this a pneumonic dream? However you spell it.)


*2*
I swam off into the ocean until I found a foresty island. When I stepped on to land I was fully clothed. It was like I was playing a video game, but I was actually in it. I walked around and found two party members. We fought a couple monsters, but there wasn't much I could do. I was either a support character or just didn't have a weapon. I made a long, sharp metal rod appear, and I stabbed the monsters all the way through while my party members used a sword and a bow. Thankfully there wasn't any gore in this dream. 

We kept walking until we were in the side yard of my old house (why do I always ignore this dream sign?). It was nighttime, and we were tired and low on HP. The big, buff guy in our party slept leaning against a tree while the scrawny archer and I tried to huddle for warmth on the concrete. All we had was a thin, worn-out sheet to wrap around us. My feet felt like ice, and I knew he felt the same thing. We made the other guy sleep between us to keep us warm. He protested but finally gave in. I found an *huge* ugly dress laying at my feet that looked like it was made for a 7 foot tall girl. It was red, orange and mustard yellow plaid and was made out of tweed. I put it over the three of us, but the guys got offended and said, "We don't need some girly dress to keep warm!" I shrugged and took it all for myself, but they quickly changed their minds when the wind chills picked up.

In order to travel to other places we had to walk through the ocean. When we stood in the middle of it, we could see all the other islands off in the distance. There was a prehistoric land, a future land, and I'm not sure what else. Most of them had giant neon light billboards with the island's name/theme on them. We were about to head to the future land, but we ran into the surfer from earlier. My party members were gone, and just the two of us stood in the clear blue waist-high water. It was devoid of all sea critters, but it still felt like the water itself was full of life. I remember thinking, "We met in the sea between worlds."


*3*
It was a grey, rainy day and I was driving my mom's truck to my elementary school (once again, I fail to see dream signs). I got out and started walking around campus. I think it was a Monday or Tuesday, but the only people on campus were staff members. I walked into a building and was then at my college. I kept asking people if they'd seen my kindergarten teacher, and I went on a wild goose chase through various rooms and floors of the building. I gave up and walked into my third grade classroom to help set up for a science project. I emptied a juice box into an Erlenmeyer flask and set it by the window. I rinsed out the box and put it on a shelf above the lost and found coat rack. I figured somebody would have a use for it and be able to make some money off of it. I wish I snagged the fedora that was hanging from one of the hooks. 

I walked in to the room next door and finally found my kindergarten teacher. She was talking to another teacher I didn't really like, and I waited patiently for her to finish. She looked me straight in the eyes and didn't show any signs of recognition (irl I've visited her within the last two years, so she should at least know my face). She and the other teacher left, and then it was just the janitor sitting on a counter (my school had really nice janitors that everyone liked). He didn't seem to recognize me, either. He seemed completely different personality-wise. He had a couple eyebrow rings and ear piercings, and he had these really cool small diamond-shaped mirrors glued above an eyebrow.

I went back out to the parking lot to give my older sister a ride to her elementary school. When we got there, she jumped out of the car and ran to the playground with a friend from middle school. I got out and wandered around (possibly looking for more teachers I had), but I don't really remember. When it was time to go, I almost drove over the small cement divider between the two parking lots. It was really icy out, and I thought I'd save some time by coming out of the driveway that was a few feet closer to the road. I started to think rationally for a moment, but then disregarded all logic and tried to drive into the next parking lot, smashing some plants and trees in the process.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Jan.8+

*Attempt at January's task!

Sorry for not updating more! I just picked up another class at school (university), so now I go five days a week instead of two (I have 17 credit hours). I also haven't had very many dreams worth writing down.  :Sad: 



I was in my old house, but I didn't live there. I'm not sure how I got in, but I was there alone. I wandered throughout the house seeing what the new owners had done with it. All of the decorations throughout the house had deep red, gold, and bronze colors. There was a giant curtain separating the open living room from the rest of the house, and I figured that it was someone's bedroom. My sister showed up to look around, and I think she startled me a bit. I walked into my old bedroom, and it looked just like I remembered it.

As I looked out my window, I realized I was dreaming. I opened the window and crouched on the ledge. I closed my eyes and thought, "Below me is an ocean. A Hawaiin crystal blue ocean. There are colorful fish and coral reefs, but no sharks are in sight. Atlantis is down there." When I opened my eyes, I was standing at the patio door. I closed my eyes and thought of Atlantis again. When I opened them and walked outside, my mom appeared and followed me. She kept asking me things like if I was going to do laundry soon or if I could go inside and look at something. "Stupid distracting dream character," I thought, "Go back inside! Or sit down. Whatever. Just get out of my way."


As I walked toward the lawn, I once again imagined water and Atlantis. When I opened my eyes, there was a huge, square swimming pool in the ground. It was at least 20 feet deep. I jumped in and looked around underwater. In the middle I saw colorful coral and kelp, but no lost city. I saw two sharks at the other side of the pool, and they were heading towards me. I held on to the ledge to keep my head out of the water and thought, "I can deal with anything the sharks throw at me. I'm a professional shark wrestler." When I looked again, the sharks were still there.


I closed my eyes and took a deep breath. When I opened them, I was in a normal-looking pool and was only semi-lucid. *Ninja9578* sat on an edge with his feet dangling in the water. Around me were other DVers (nobody in particular). It felt like a philosophical discussion group, and Ninja was leading it. He asked things like, "What _is_ lucid dreaming? We all know what it means to have a lucid dream, but what does that truly mean to you?" It was oddly appropriate for him to show up.

I got out and started to walk inside to grab a towel. A few DCs walked in front of me, and all of them were wearing hideous striped sweater/halter top things. One lady had really frizzy brown hair, and I said to her, "You're dreaming right now! This is all a dream! Don't you realize what that _means_?? Stop wasting your time here. Go out and do your tasks!" She had a surprised look on her face, and then ran out the side gate to do whatever she had to do. I guess I should have followed my own advice.

Now I was in a fake lucid. I was still dreaming, but I'd lost sense of what reality was. There was a woman sitting by a vanity, and I think I was supposed to know her through another friend. Apparently I met her before but lost contact with her. She was gorgeous. Dark hispanic skin with curled hairI almost didn't say anything, but then I realized I should find out her real name since I was still dreaming. I called her La DiDa or La Odio (odio means hate in spanish. odd.), but I knew that was just a stage name. She said that she also goes by Pumpkin, Peppermint and Vizzy. I asked why she never used her real name, and her response was, "With a personality this big, you can't have just one name!"

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Jan.9+

*Flight of the Living Dead

I was with a family in the middle of the woods when we decided to go somewhere interesting. We didn't want to pay full price for airplane tickets (but in retrospect we should have), so we talked to some shady-looking guy who said he'd hook us up for $200. He had his own jumbo jet (probably stolen) and could give us a cheap ride. The four of us tried to sit on a huge copilot seat, and the pilot said to not worry about seat belts since he wasn't wearing one. That's when I got really worried about this flight. I got up from my seat and wandered around, and the plane felt more like a cabin now. The rest of the plane looked like a house, and there were bedrooms, bathrooms and a kitchen. The kitchen didn't have any food in it, so we had to bring our own.



There were more people on board now, and there was a Persian rug set up in the middle of an open space. There were people dancing on it while everybody else sat on the floor around it (I think Nate was there). I got up there and did a completely improv dance, and the pair of lime green gloves I was wearing had a sixth finger. At first it was just a cloth finger, but then there was a real human finger inside of it. It was really creepy. There was a cyber punk girl who looked a lot like *Unelias's* dream guide, Sharadaun. She asked for two volunteers to learn the "zombie dance," and I stepped foward along with someone else. She showed us how to do it, and it was very earthy and primal. It was a bit complicated, but very cool. We all joked around saying, "It's not like we'll all turn in to zombies or anything. I mean, that's _never_ happened in an airplane movie or anything.  ::roll:: "


(One of the most amazing dance performances I've ever seen.)
Before we performed the dance, I went to the restroom and gathered some seraded knives to prepare myself. I also packed a lunchbox of food for later. I looked in the fridge and saw everybody's personal food and figured I could help myself to it since most of them wouldn't be alive in an hour. When I got out of the restroom, I walked in to a living room. The only people in it was a zombified couple who died cuddling on the couch. I stabbed them in the head a few times just as a precaution. 

I walked through the plane/house and killed any other zombies in sight. When I walked through a bedroom, two zombie girls were on the bed making out. I think the zombiness brought out people's sexuality and repressed desires. After killing them, I walked into a typical airplane setting. I tried to lock the bedroom door behind me, but the latch wouldn't click. I prayed that the zombie girls wouldn't realize that the door wasn't actually locked. Unfortunately they did, and they got up and started moving again. They headbutted the glass door until it started to break, and that's when a guy with a gun shot them both. All of the surviving passengers had gathered at one end of the plane, and they were slowly boarding a smaller rescue plane. The guy with a gun was standing at the end of the seat aisle, ready to shoot any zombies that wandered over.

Someone heard thumping coming from an overhead luggage bin and tried to open it. We all warned her that zombies like to hide in places like that, but she wouldn't listen. At first all we saw was a jar of jam, and then we saw a woman's face amidst the luggage. We pulled her out, but then she turned into a 300 pound man in a red shirt. We really questioned how he could have possibly fit in such a small space. His weight threw the plane's entire balance off. We were flying over France, and the plane was about to take a nose dive because of him. There was another large man on board who tried to balance things out, and it more or less worked. The tail end of the plane had broken off, and there was a fire slowly consuming the plane. More and more people kept showing up to be rescued, but there's no way they would all fit on the other plane. I went into a storage room to see what kind of provisions we had. There was some canned applesauce, flour, coffee beans and a lot of bread. I grabbed several loaves and handed them out to people. 

It felt like hours went by after the tail broke off, but I think we all forgot about it until a bigger chunk of the plane broke off and the fire got worse. There was a really hot girl who I had a crush on that I wanted to save, but she was too far back in line to make it to the rescue plane in time. An even bigger section of plane broke off, and now all that was left was the nose and a few rows of seats. The entire plane started to fall to the earth, and I felt a tight grip of falling and fear in my chest. It was horrible, especially since the scene kept replaying. I tried to open my eyes and keep them open, but I felt dizzy and exhausted. I stared at my bedroom window, and my vision was distorted. Everything looked wavy and like it was spinning. I fell back asleep and was on the plane again. Time felt frozen and reversed. I was on the plane before the crash, I was the only one moving as I walked through the seat aisle looking at all of the faces of people who died. I was filled with emotions of sadness, regret, and helplessness. All of these people were killed, and there wasn't a damned thing I could do about it.

Time unfroze, and I was once again on the falling plane. The rescue plane had flew away, and so the rest of us were stuck there. I jumped from the plane and landed on the concrete far below. The landing didn't hurt, but the fall hurt because of the tight grip in my chest. I heard a narrator's voice in my head saying, "I had to experience what the forgotten passengers of that flight experienced. I bungee jumped off the roof of my hotel and saw Death standing on the ground waiting for me."


*2*
I was walking through a university campus to get to a class, and the courtyard had a ton of fountains. Some were ten feet deep in the middle, and all of them were aqua blue. As I walked passed them, I saw my friend Tyler quickly swimming through each fountain to the other side. He would have put Michael Phelps to shame. I would have jumped in, but I was wearing a white shirt and didn't want to be dripping wet in class. I sat at the edge of one of the fountains and stuck my hands in. By concentrating, I was able to manipulate the water above my hands and make it swirl around.

----------


## Tarsier

woa

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Jan.10+*

Really quick updates. I've been really busy with school and friends. I haven't even been online since last Thursday.

*1*
I went in to a grocery store to get something, but then I saw all of my old managers (plus some new ones) running around trying to get stuff done. I tried to hide my face behind item displays so that they wouldn't lasso me in to working for them again. I finally talked to one of them, and she said that I was still technically employed by the company. (Note: I worked at a restaurant for a year and was let go when they got overstaffed. That's probably illegal, but I hated that place and was glad to be rid of it.) The manager said that there was only six people currently on shift and that they were due to get very busy in an hour. I said I'd help them out, but only if they agreed to pay me what I was worth and to let me do kitchen work like I'd been asking them about for half a year.

Another one of the managers asked why I never wanted to be scheduled to work there anymore, and I said that it's because my work goes unnoticed and that nobody gives a shit about me. As I was explaining all of this, he started walking away to go do some paperwork. Essentially, this dream is everything I wish I could have said to those assholes. A year later, and I still refuse to step foot in that place or in any other restaurant in that chain. *shudder*


*2*
My mom rode her motorcycle to work, but she forgot her lunch and her puppy so I had to ride my own motorcycle over there. I walked into a hospital (mum works at a research lab) and found her putting her helmet in a janitor's closet. I walked around and talked to one of the guys in charge of the place. He said that they needed volunteers for a study, and that it paid $270 a session. I guess they were testing a new kind of birth control/mono vaccine that gets injected into your hip muscle. I agreed and got a couple of the shots. After getting the shot, I had to kiss a bunch of people to see if the shot protected me against mono (I don't think I actually kissed anyone). Looking back, $270 is not worth risking my health for. 

When I went in for another shot, my doctor said that something had gone wrong and that I only had 60 days to live. I cried while running outside, and then I ran in to a group of teens. I told them what the doctor had done to me, and they all hugged and tried to console me. A girl took me by the hand, and all of them led me through secret passage ways in the hospital. The guys in the group were in a band, and they set up their drums, electric guitars and violins in the middle of a hallway and played for me.

Weeks went by in an instant, and then I was down to my last two weeks of life. I was sitting in the bedroom of my old house crying my eyes out, and then mom came in to my room. I wasn't going to say anything, but I broke down and told her what happened. She was confused, upset and ashamed just like I knew she'd be. I tried to tell her that it was money I needed to pay for school, and she said that she could have given me the money.

I got online and looked up my test subject number in their database, and it had my "expiration" date on it. I found another search result at a different building, and it said that I hadn't showed up to get injections for three weeks. Apparently the first hospital on a street nambed Zwiebel (onion) wasn't where my mom worked, and I wasn't about to die.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Jan.21+*

I don't remember too many details from this one because I didn't write it down right away.


As I was falling asleep, I was on my back with my arms on the pillow above my head. I was juat letting my thoughts flow, and then I realized my arms felt like they were asleep. I could feel my mind slipping in to sleep, but I was still slightly conscious. I had the feeling that I was going to LD (it felt like a WILD), so I tried to imagine what Atlantis would look like (January's advanced task).

*1*
I don't remember most of the dream, but I think I was in a big, open room that was filled with people. I remember walking on crappy blue carpet, and I think a bunch of shelves full of fabric lined some of the walls. Suddenly I realized I was dreaming. I closed my eyes and thought of Atlantis. I tried to imagine it as I had seen it in my mind earlier. I opened my eyes just enough to see that I was floating above the carpet, and then I felt like I was sinking into the ground. I closed my eyes again and thought, "Take me to King Titan." Eyes still closed, I heard the ocean around me and the gentle rocking of the water. When I opened my eyes, I was laying in bed (a FA). At first I thought I was awake and silently cursed for waking up and ruining the dream, but then I saw that my blankets were kicked to the end of the bed. I figured out that I was asleep, but I thought, "Ehh, I should wake up and cover my legs up. It's cold in here." I slowly drifted back to sleep in my FA and started to dream again, but when my eyes fluttered open every now and then, I was back in the FA. When I awoke for real, all of my blankets were still over me. I was going to write the dream down, but I was too tired to get up. I just thought that I would remember all of it later because it was so vivid.


*2*
I was sitting outside on some staris underneath a wooden trellis. I had my heavy book bag with me, and I was resting before going inside the building at the bottom of the stairs. An older man walked by me and tried to tell me something, but I don't think I was listening. He gave up and into the building (I think it was an office). When I looked up at the trellis, I saw countless birds gathered on it. They looked like pigeons but were vibrantly colored like parakeets, and the dominant colors among them were purple and teal. One bird landed on the trellis right above my bag, and I got the feeling it was about to cover my bag in pigeon droppings. I took my stuff and hurried inside just in time.

When I got inside, a party was going on. I don't remember too much, but I think there was a fancy swan fountain in the middle of a room, and the entire place had red carpet and beautiful decorations. All of the people running around were high school and college kids, and many of them were wearing crazy clothes. There were a lot of circus style outfits as well as pirate clothes.

As I wandered around, I walked by a group of hot girls. I tried not to stare, but I couldn't help it. One of them, a beauty with dark skin and black hair, caught my eye and winked. She sauntered over to me, took my hand and whispered, "Follow me. I know a private spot we can go to." When I was walking behind her, I saw that she was wearing a corset, striped stockings and a _very_ short tulle skirt (like a tutu). She was also wearing a black thong, and I just stared and stared at her perfect ass. I almost grabbed it, but I decided to restrain myself. It's too bad I wasn't lucid.  ::roll::

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Jan.28+

*I'm going to leave out a lot of the detail for the last two and just get to the important part.

*1*
I was in a grocery store when a creepy guy who's a sort-of friend (it's hard trying to make him go away irl) called. He asked if he could come see me, and I yelled no and hung up. Soon after that, I saw him walk through the front doors. I tried to hide behind a bread display, but he was walking in my direction. When he turned his head for a moment, I bolted for the restroom. He ran after me and stood outside the door pounding on it and gently saying, "I just want to see you. It's been so long. I miss you. You're so pretty, won't you kiss me?" I said HELL NO and somehow called security over there. They took care of the creepy guy who was standing right outside with a camcorder in hand.

When he was finally gone, I got into a car that was parked in the middle of the store. My sister was driving, and my mother was sitting in the front seat next to her. I sat in the back with a friend, two children, a talking white rabbit, and a talking sock puppet. We drove outside and kept going until it was dark out. We stopped in the driveway of my old house to rest for the night. I elected to stay up and keep watch with my shotgun. I nervously looked through every window of the car, trying to find any sign of movement outside. I never saw one, but I know we were on the run from zombies. 

I must have drifted to sleep, because the next thing I know is that the car is being flipped over by Pyramid Head from Silent Hill. He stood eight feet tall and lifted the car with one hand while his other hand held a giant sword. I felt horrible. My entire body, from internal organs to every skin cell, was gripped in pure terror. I lost all sense of direction as the car turned in circles. I managed to jump out, and then I was alone with Pyramid Head. As he held the car in mid-air, I held on to the bumper and kicked my legs. As I let go to get to the ground, I felt his claws dig into my arms and form deep gashes all the way to my wrists. I didn't feel the pain, but my body ached with fear. I had my eyes closed, but in my mind I could see the deep red wounds. That image is still floating in my mind.

I woke up shortly after that. It was just too much for me to take.


*2*
This one is from a few nights ago. I was in a huge mechanic garage watching some guys work on a car. They got bored with working and then started to throw a basketball around. Apparently that wasn't manly enough, so they started tossing things like car engines and anvils back and forth. I sat in a corner unnoticed until one of the anvils bounced off the floor and fell on my head. I screamed and ran to the door. I ran to get help, and I almost made it to a fenced-in area that was filled with people. Before I could make it several of the guys dogpiled on me, almost crushing me to death with their weight.

I think this is saying something about my fear of certain men. I only felt androphobic for a day, but I can still remember the feeling.


*3*
Houses in my neighborhood kept catching on fire, almost like spontaneous combustion. One house caught fire, and then the wind blew it across the street to another one. When that house caught fire, the original house was back to normal. I grabbed a fire extinguisher and put out a tree that caught fire. I went next door to my aunt's house and pounded on her window. I showed her the extinguisher and pointed up, trying to tell her that her roof was burning. I gave the extinguisher to her and then instantly realized that I was now defenseless if the fire spread to my own house. I ran inside to get my cat, and just as I found her the roof collapsed around me. She was able to jump over some burning boards and out the window, leaving me trapped in the flames.


(Seems like the fire's taken an affinity for me.)
I think this dream is saying that I do too much for family and friends, which somehow screws me over in the end.

I woke up and crawled in to bed with my friend. I think being next to him and hearing another heart beat kept the bad dreams away.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+Jan.31+*

The Vengeful Ghost of Napoleon

Yet another disturbing dream... I had another disturbing one after this, but I don't remember enough to write it out. I just wonder if all of these dreams are building up to something bigger or if they're trying to tell me something. I usually don't even try to interpret my dreams, but it's very odd that I've been having so many disturbing ones. Maybe it's just stress from my waking life bleeding in to dreams.


I was driving in a very nice semi-woodsy area. There were clusters of trees everywhere, and autumn leaves coated the entire ground. At the bottom of a cliff not too far away was the ocean. I couldn't help but admire all of the huge, old Victorian houses that looked empty. Curiosity got the best of me, and so I parked in front of a blue and white one and went inside. I think Brittani was with me. We walked around and explored the place, and I took a ton of pictures. Something felt strange about taking pictures though. I thought that none of them would turn out, either because I wasn't taking "real" pictures (like I was in a dream) or that they wouldn't show up because I was taking them in a "ghost" house. The second floor of the house looked a bit like a greenhouse in the sense that the ceiling and wall by the staircase were entirely glass window panes. The glass was true to life because it was thicker at the bottom of the panes like in old houses.

Brittani and I wandered into an old bedroom that was still furnished. I'm not sure how we knew this, but we knew that Napoleon Bonaparte and his wife Marie-Louise had lived and died in that house. Britt wandered into another room while I looked through a dark, wooden jewelry case. I took more pictures and debated on whether or not I should take something. I decided not to, but later on I found a necklace that somehow ended up in my pocket. 

I called Britt over to the bedroom to look around, but we started heading down the stairs instead. When I looked down the hallway to the bedroom, I saw the ghosts of Napoleon and Marie. We were startled, but it seemed like they were expecting us. We apologized for walking in univited and said that we were just about to leave. They flew over us and got right in our faces. I don't remember what they said exactly, but when they spoke I could smell their dead, decaying breath. I tried to use flattery to escape as I frantically searched my mind for any information I learned in history. Unfortunately the only specific details I could remember is that he was exiled to Elba Island and that when he died they found traces of arsenic in his hair. 

Using my eyes, I told Britt to run. We both bolted down the stairs, but she disappeared before I reached the bottom. Instead, some girl I didn't know was there. I'm glad Britt was gone because I would have bawled my eyes out when I awoke. When I saw the other girl, her skin had split open and she was laying on a wooden board. It was awful. I could see the red, pulpy mess in her legs and arms. Napoleon wanted to punish us for trespassing, and he succeeded. He tried to "sew" the girl back together with a circular saw that worked like an actual sewing machine. He sewed the skin on her arms, legs, sides and face back together, and then he sewed her right on to the wood board. He had killed his wife in the same fashion and then sewed her on top of the other girl. He finished it up by sewing another board on top of his wife, and then he turned to look at me. Adrenaline surged through me, and I ran outside screaming. When I looked back at the house, Napoleon was looking at me through a window. When I looked back again, the house looked completely empty once again.

----------


## Wolfsbane

*+March.11+*

Wow, I live! Amazing. I've still been so busy with life. Two more days of classes, and then I have two finals next week. Then I'm off for a week before starting more classes. I have less scheduled this time, so hopefully I won't be as busy. I still <3 you guys and DV!


I only slept for a couple hours at a time last night. These two dreams were during daylight hours. They were very productive, though. Both were lucid.

*1
**March's advanced task - WILD?*

I fell asleep in a big comfy chair, and as I was drifting off I felt "waves" sweep through my body signaling that I was asleep. I think this may have been a WILD.

I dreamed that I was still in my room, and my ex gf was here. I was fully lucid, so I summoned my hot best friend here. I started to strip down while taking off some of their clothes as well. I kneeled over my best friend, stomach to stomach. I was about to kiss her and get down and dirty, but then I heard country music playing down stairs and freaked out because I thought my mom was home. I sat back in the chair and pretended to be asleep. I still felt the waves. I drifted in and out for a bit, and I felt like I was flying. I could see my dreamscape a little bit through my eyelids, but I felt that it would vanish if I opened them. Eventually I was fully in the dream. I walked into another room in the house, and a little store was set up. I think an old Chinese karate master worked there. 

I'm not sure how it happened, but I injured my arm. One of the veins was severely swelled, like a blood clot. There was a big, nasty purple bump under my skin. I thought I'd broken my arm, but the hospital was closed so I couldn't go. The karate master tried to drain it with a syringe, but nothing happened. Then I felt something moving under my skin. At first I thought it was just my pulse, but then I saw something. I watched, wide-eyed in horror. It was long and round, like an overfull vein. 

A customer asked if it _was_ a vein, and I looked at him and calmly said, "No, it's a snake." I then could see the skin patterns of the snake through my skin. The karate master warned me that it was poisonous, but I wasn't afraid because it was just a ball python. I was more afraid of it getting in to my heart and making a nest, and so I grabbed it by the head and pulled it through my now ripped skin. It was at least seven or eight inches long, and it was biting me the entire time. I snapped its neck before pulling the rest out. For a moment I was worried about a deadly infection, like what happens if you don't pull the entire guinea worm out of the leg.

I threw the snake to the ground and smashed it repeatedly with my knee high ass-kicking boots. I tried to stay on tall furniture to avoid the ground, but I just had to get out of there. With a jump, I phased through my wall and flew away outside.I realized that I was still dreaming, and I tried to think of something cool to do. I then remembered March's task to walk on a rainbow. I flew up into the clouds and thought of rainbows. I started to fall, going through misty rainbows in my descent. When I landed on the ground with a soft _thud_, I saw rainbows everywhere of all shapes and sizes. I willed a big, strong rainbow to appear. I told it that it had to be solid enough to support me (apparently I talk to rainbows in my dreams). It looked kind of like a slide or something that would belong in a playground.

 At first it looked like a curved sheet of glass, but for just a moment it looked like weaved metal or plastic. I climbed all the way over it, but then went back to sit at the highest point. I wasn't sure if a pot of gold was part of the task, but I made one appear anyway. There were coins inside, but they all looked like they belonged to an ancient world. Some had Aztec or hispanic designs, others didn't look like coins at all. One in particular caught my attention. It was a rhombus-shaped piece of deep red metal, and it had a simplified picture of a phoenix stamped in to it. It looked like something you'd find deep in a temple. I tried to memorize it, but I could feel the dream urging me to do something else. I tried to eat the coins to see what they would taste like, but I dropped all of them. It was more like something forced them out of my hands. I got the feeling that it was forbidden to eat them.


*2
*
*Meeting my dream guide - WILD?*

I got up from where I'd been sleeping and was in FA. Britt was in the room with me, and she was eating Oreos, very messily I might add. She had crumbs all over her mouth. I was eating something, but I don't remember what. I realized that I was asleep, but I thought that Britt was actually there. I think this was another WILD. I hugged her and asked if she wanted to cuddle. She said that we could after she was done eating. She was taking forever, and I got impatient. I wiped the crumbs off her mouth and kissed her. Eyes widened, she leaned in to it. 

I grabbed her around the waist and walked out into a very tall stairwell. I thought, "Let us fly up to the trees on the top floor. Let us fly to where we have privacy." There was a really cool indoor foresty area with some moss for grass and a few palm trees. There were green neon lights in the windows, and a bed sat in the middle of it all. I gently laid her down, but then she said she didn't feel well. 

I sighed, disappointed, and floated back downstairs into the room where I'd been sleeping. My *dream guide* awaited me there. I'd never seen him in a previous dream, and yet I felt like I'd known him my whole life. He had dark hair and skin, and I think his eyes were either green or red tinted. He wore some sort of black and red velvet outfit. He reminded me of a waiter at a classy restaurant, like he had just gotten off work. We talked for a bit about what happened with Britt, and he tried to lend advice. He said something like, "You can't make something out of nothing, and you can't force yourself on people." I replied that there could be something if she were single, and she's said that before. Besides, it was just a dream. No harm, no foul, right?

I asked if I could cuddle with him, and he sighed and smiled. He kissed me on the forehead as we sat in the dark and watched rain pelt the windows outside and car lights reflect the water beads on the glass. He excused himself to go back to work, and I went to find entertainment. I think I was a snake of some sort, because I then slithered up another set of stairs. Between each flight of stairs was a very small gap close to the ground that was impossible for most people to get through. I slithered through one, and then flew up yet another set of stairs and into another room of the house that he'd set up. 

The entire walls and floors, fixtures and everything else were pure white. Open fish tanks of varied sizes were set up all over the room. I saw colorful tropical fish and corals, sea anenomies, pygmy sharks, barracudas, sunfish, angelfish, turtles, water snakes, and many exotic fish. I tried to stay floating in the air so that the scarier ones like the barracudas couldn't get to me.

I walked into the next room and saw small rodents in one corner, and bird cages that filled the rest of the room. Lovebirds, macaws, cockatiels, cockatoos, parakeets, finches (some were the size of acorns) and _very_ small chickens. The hen was the size of a regular egg, and the chicks were as small as those finches. There were also parrots, and the one that caught my eye was a pastel-colored parrot. Instead of the brilliant reds and blues, it had baby hues of pink and light blue. It had the entire rainbow, actually. I took it out of the cage and put it on my shoulder, pretending to be a pirate. I walked further into the room and saw old, dusty birdhouses.

As I walked by some sinks, I closed my eyes and attempted March's task of eating green eggs and ham (the funny thing is, I don't eat meat). I tried to summon a plate of the food, but then I realized that I didn't want to eat in a room full of furry/feathery animals.

The task didn't work out, so I went to my dream guide's room. I think I upset him earlier, because he was crying when I walked in. His boyfriend was cuddling and trying to comfort him, and my DG looked embarrassed that I'd seen the two of them. I just smiled because I knew it all along. I just thought it was fitting that my DG would be a gay man. I ran my fingers through his hair and told him that I'm pretty gay, but it fluctuates so I'm never quite sure what I am. His boyfriend said, "Oh honey, don't you ever change that! You don't need a label to be happy!" He reflected my exact thoughts. I think he's the male version of me, while my DG is my opposite. He'd stopped crying by now, and then I realized I didn't even know his name. What he said sounded like "*Dan Vallahagan*" or Vallahan, but he spelled it like "Vagnagun." I think his boyfriend's name was Chris. Either way, we all laid on the bed and watched the rain outside.

----------


## panta-rei

You're here!  ::D:

----------


## Wolfsbane

Hubby! <33

Yeah, I'm kind of here. I should be around more starting next week, I hope. There's just too much going on right now. x_______x

----------


## panta-rei

Thats okay, I understand.

Glad to see you got a name from your DG!  ::D:

----------


## Wolfsbane

I'm still alive. Barely. 

For a week or two, I stopped having such vivid dreams (or I just forgot them shortly after waking), but these last two weeks I've been having pretty vivid dreams that I can remember for a while. I just haven't gotten around to writing many of them down.
*




+March.28+*

I wasn't able to shower before going to school and my hair was all oily and gross. I brought shampoo, toothpaste and a toothbrush with me hoping to take a shower there. Before math I must have showered somewhere in Galvin Hall, although I don't remember it. I freaked out a little bit because I thought I was crunched for time and had to quickly shower in the science building. I took an elevator to the forth floor (which doesn't actually exist) because it had a big bathroom/locker room. When I peeked out into the hallway, there were several doors with ominous signs on them. One looked like an electric shock room, another had a picture of fire. All of them said something like "warning! Room may be considered bomb proof!" or something to the effect of being super top secret with very limited access.

I ran down the hallway, hoping the secretary at her desk wouldn't hear my squeaking shoes. When I got to the bathroom, I noticed a lady was in one of the stalls. I set my bag down by the window next to the shower so that she (or anybody else) couldn't steal it. I glanced in the mirror and realized that my hair was already clean. I tried to part it, but it ended up looking really retarded.

The lady came out of the stall talking to somebody I couldn't see. "Come along, Bernadine," she'd said. Her wheeling suitcase seemed to follow her out of the bathroom, but her invisible friend was pulling it. I stared at the suitcase wishing I could see this creature. I think she had special powers that let her see things that the average person can't. And the creature? who knows what it was. the whole thing was pretty creepy.



*+May.3+

*Two words: fucked up.



I was laying in a queen size bed with my "father" and "brother." I guess we were poor and had to share a bed. I had my own, but I never slept in it. I don't know why, but I was the black sheep in the family. Or maybe I was the only sane one. Either way, they hated me and made no attempt to hide it. My dad and brother took up most of the bed with plenty of room to spare, and I was curled up in a ball in a corner, just barely on the bed at all. I had to sleep next to my dad, and he laughed and said "Dumb bitch!" every time he farted next to me. It was horrible. 

All I had was a tiny blanket that barely covered me. My father said that whoever called the big green blanket could have it. I called it before my brother did, but that didn't matter. I was laying on the floor among piles of clothes, and I was all wrapped up in the green blanket. That didn't matter. My brother towered over me and said, "Hey squirt, give me the damned blanket. I called it." What my father meant to say was, "I'm just trying to seem unbiased, but really I'm letting your brother have the blanket."

I screamed. It wasn't over the stupid blanket, but rather the principal of it all. I got up, threw the blanket at my brother and locked myself in the bathroom. I searched the drawers for sharp objects and found six pairs of scissors and two screwdrivers. I stuffed them all into the pockets of my cutoff jean shorts. Glancing into the mirror, my eyes were so dark that the pupil blended into the iris. They reflected no light. I looked possessed.

I had it all planned out. First my father, the root of all my suffering, and then my brother. A quick stab to the heart, and then I would get out of there. I was about to do the deed, but then realized that I should pack my bags beforehand so that I can make a speedy escape. When I went to my barren room, I realized I was in my old house. I didn't realize I was dreaming though. As I packed my bag, I made sure to grab plenty of sexy underwear. If I was going to be a hobo, I at least wanted to look good. I stabbed the screwdriver and scissors through my white curtains, and instantly they became drenched in blood. _Shit_, I thought._ Dad is going to see the blood and know what I'm planning._ I folded the curtains over so that only white was showing, and I threw a pillow over the pile of scissors when my dad walked in with my cell phone. I had four new texts from Brittani, all of them pictures of naked women.

The rising sun filled my room with orange light, and I knew I had to hurry. Suddenly, my dad and brother were on a dock in a very serene beach. They had my blood stained curtains and were playing "parachute" with them. The curtains formed a dome and swirled all around them. _Now's my chance. They'll never see me hiding in the folds.
_
Then I woke up. I tried to fall back asleep to continue the dream since I felt that I owed it to my dream self to get revenge. No such luck though.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *+May.3+
> 
> *Two words: fucked up.



"Fucked up" is right.  ::shock:: 
Shame you were robbed out of getting your revenge, though.

----------


## Tarsier

these are some nice dreams! well done!

----------


## Rena_Chan

I love your dream journal! Very entertaining to read, can't wait to read more!  :smiley:

----------


## oniman7

I'm not sure that's gonna happen.

Before Tarsier, the last post was in May.

----------


## Rena_Chan

Oh, I didn't notice that.  ::lol::

----------


## Wolfsbane

Aww I'm sorry for not being around anymore. Life's just been hectic.  :Sad: 
I haven't been writing many down, partially because I'm not sleeping in my own house half of the time.

I learned the hard way why it's not a good idea to sleep with the Discovery Channel on. I'll have to write about that later.

Thanks for reading!  :smiley: 


*+March.27+*

I spent half of the night teetering on the edge of wake and sleep. The moment I closed my eyes, I started to dream. When I opened my eyes for just a moment, I felt lightheaded and tingly, and I struggled to keep my eyes open. I was in control throughout the dreams, but it was a strange sort of lucid. I knew I could do whatever I wanted to, but I didn't try to do anything out of the ordinary.

At one point, I was falling in a black hole. It looked blue and purple and had streaks of thunder along the sides. I tried to wake up, but it was still hard to stay awake. As soon as I closed them, I was back in the black hole. I think I created it myself, just by letting my thoughts wander and manifest into images.

I think I had several false awakenings.



*+May.10+*

There were two 20-story parking garages side-by-side. I was in one of them (not sure what I was doing) when I randomly decided to throw a bag of $10mil into the other building. Just to look bad ass, I jumped after the bag. I think the garage I was in may have been on fire, because as I fell I thought, "Well, even though I'm dreaming and have this horrible grip of falling in my chest, this is still better than the fire." I was aware enough to know that I wouldn't get hurt, but I didn't become fully lucid.

I think I had another dream right in the middle of all this. I was in a library (looking at spell books?) and was pleasuring myself. I guess a good book really turns me on. I don't remember too much more, but I remember finding photos in some of the books. The images seemed to be mostly green and computer generated.

I was back in the parking garage where I had landed, and Brittani ran over to me. She grabbed my hand and hurried us over to a parked car. I got inside and started to sleep. When Britt said, "Umm... Adrianne? You should look out your window," I looked up to see the zombified face of Laura just inches from mine. Silently, I rolled my window up. I looked over to see that her (now zombie) boyfriend was at her window. Now we were in a movie. I was supposed to scream when I saw Laura, but I rationalized that if I wanted to live longer, screaming wouldn't help. In the time it takes to scream, Laura would have pulled me right out of the window to gnaw on my skull. I know Britt's boyfriend was just wearing makeup, but I think Laura was a real zombie (which was fine because I really don't like her anyway). The director told us to take a break, and then Abi was sitting next to me. She said that I should have a laptop or book with me so that I have a good reason for looking down and not out the window.

When Britt got back into the car, it was more like a tralier because we had plenty of room to walk around. When I gave her a hug, I noticed she had a hard-on. It didn't even phase me that the anatomy was all wrong.

Then she told me about how her dad's band joined a cover band with a female singer. Her band was, no joke, rice and beans who needed salsa and cheese backup. Honestly. I peeked inside a half-eaten burrito to get a good look at the band. Her dad was in there somewhere. I remember thinking, "I hope he can breathe. That's an awful lot of suffocating beans...."

I just don't ask anymore.


*+July.19+*

Recently I've been having fits of waking to dreaming to FA, back to dreaming. I've been falling in and out of consciousness at night. When I'm "awake," I see blackness. Sometimes I can open my eyes and look at my surroundings, but it's a struggle to keep them open. My body feels "fuzzy," like every inch of me is vibrating, but my limbs feel numb and nearly impossible to move. It's also like a floating-sinking feeling. I feel like I could fly away at any given moment, and yet I feel like I'm being dragged back into the dream world. I feel very paranoid in this state. 

At one point last night, I felt like something was in the room with me. I might have seen her silohouette, but I got the strong feeling it was a female vampire with black hair. I covered my face with my hands and tried to scrunch my neck down and cover it with the blanket. I fell into a lucid FA. I was laying on the couch where I fell asleep, and morning sunlight was pouring in through the window. I got up, phased through the wall, and ran across the street. I soon found myself running over a flowering, hilly area. The sky was now dark purple. It was arounf 4 am, I think. I tried to make the sky lighten up, and eventually the sun started to rise. I dismissed it as just being the natural progression of time, and so I made the sky go dark so I could try again.

I had been running the whole time, and I got distracted when I got to a farm house. I climbed to the top, being careful not to fall in to the wheat-milling machine that had killed someone in the past. When I got to the top, I saw that the building went up several more floors, and now it was an office building with glass windows. I jumped through the glass of one window, and it was mostly dark and empty inside. I walked around until I ran into a guy who worked there. I don't remember all of what happened, but the next thing I know is that he was kissing my neck and trying to unbutton my jeans while he rubbed himself on the side of my leg. I repeatedly punched him in the fucking nuts and ran the hell out of there. I really hate these dreams.

When I jumped out the window, a saddled horse grazed near by. I could have easily taken off on it, but I just kept running until I got to the backyard of my old house. It was set up like a mini water park, with slides and Playskool plastic houses along the sides. Foam geometric shapes floated in the water all around me. The man had followed me, but I avoided being noticed by covering my face and going on a different slide. When he finally noticed me, I hopped the fence and landed in the middle of another water park surrounded by a zen garden. At that point I woke up, glad that I could finally stop running. The slides were pretty damn cool though.

----------

